# WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 02/06 - Will Gooooooldberg Rise To The Challenge?



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> *WWE Raw preview, Feb. 6, 2017: Goldberg to answer Brock Lesnar’s WrestleMania challenge*
> 
> After being humiliated twice by Goldberg, first at Survivor Series and again in the Royal Rumble Match, Brock Lesnar wants to settle the score in a final battle at WrestleMania. Will the WCW icon agree to clash with The Beast Incarnate on The Grandest Stage of Them All?


*Goldberg responds to Brock Lesnar’s challenge to a final battle at WrestleMania*












> Brock Lesnar has never been perceived as an underdog, but whenever he goes up against Goldberg, The Conqueror looks more like The Conquered. Unwilling to let his humiliations at the hands of the WCW icon go unanswered, The Beast Incarnate has thrown down the gauntlet for one final battle at this year’s WrestleMania.
> 
> After Paul Heyman issued the challenge on behalf of his client, Goldberg tweeted that he will be at Raw this Monday night to give his answer. Will he agree to settle the score with Lesnar, once and for all?


*Seth Rollins’ injury status to be revealed*












> As a result of Samoa Joe’s shocking ambush on Raw, Seth Rollins reinjured his right knee and was not medically cleared to compete at WWE’s weekend Live Events. However, what does that mean for Monday Night Raw?
> 
> One week after Triple H’s “Destroyer” unleashed on The Architect, we’ll learn the severity of Rollins’ injury. How long will he be out of action? Will Triple H address Rollins’ condition, which could very well put him on the shelf for his second straight WrestleMania?


*Does Sami Zayn top the “list” of U.S. Title contenders?*












> Canadian fellowship was tossed aside last Monday night on Raw, when a determined Sami Zayn smashed Chris Jericho’s face with a Helluva Kick to earn a non-title victory over the United States Champion. That impressive win over the veteran curator of “The List of Jericho” surely puts The Underdog from the Underground in contention for Old Glory, or at least close to a title opportunity in the near future.
> 
> Will the United States’ star-spangled prize soon find itself around the waist of an altogether different Neighbor to the North — one who prefers newsboy caps to ornate scarves perhaps?


*Will Braun Strowman strike back against Roman Reigns?*












> Braun Strowman was seemingly moments away from capturing the WWE Universal Championship last Monday night. In fact, if Roman Reigns hadn’t interfered in last week’s title match — saving his nemesis, Kevin Owens, in the process — The Monster Among Men would likely be carrying Team Red’s flagship title on his massive shoulder right now.
> 
> The Big Dog culminated his attack with a Spear that laid out Strowman at ringside and, just so The Prizefighter doesn’t get the idea that he’s off the hook with Reigns, Owens received a Spear of his own moments later. With Strowman’s WWE Universal Title opportunity against Owens spoiled by “The Guy,” will The Monster Among Men retaliate in brutal fashion on Raw?


*Nia Jax’s warpath continues*












> Despite Bayley’s warnings, the hobbled Sasha Banks was determined to face Nia Jax in a Royal Rumble rematch this past Monday night and, as Bayley had feared, The Boss was viciously mauled by her imposing foe. As Sasha recuperates, she undoubtedly has payback on her mind, but should she heed her friend’s advice and keep her distance from Jax, one of the most dangerous female Superstars in WWE history? Whether she faces Sasha or someone else, expect Nia to inflict pain Monday night on Raw.
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.



It better be a good news update for Seth, TBH


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Nia Jax is going to become champ at WM. That's obviously where they're going. Bayley and Sasha will cost themselves the match.

It's gonna be horrendous.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Right now, my biggest care is Seth. Hopefully they have an update for us and it's good news.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking forward to see the follow up with Rollins. I'm still holding out to the injury being real but nothing serious and that they received good news and are now playing it up for the sake of the storyline.

It looks like it will be Reigns vs Braun at Fastlane but I wonder what they will be doing over the next month. I'm guessing we will see stuff involving Reigns/Owens/Jericho/Sami/Braun together and then things will branch off to their respective match ups for Fastlane in Reigns/Braun, Sami/Jericho and Owens/Goldberg.

Also, it will be interesting to see Goldberg's response to Lesnar's challenge. Would he accept it after he already did once and beat him and also eliminated him like that from the Rumble? I wonder if he just refuses him and decides to go after the Universal Title instead.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Looking forward to see the follow up with Rollins. I'm still holding out to the injury being real but nothing serious and that they received good news and are now playing it up for the sake of the storyline.
> 
> It looks like it will be Reigns vs Braun at Fastlane but I wonder what they will be doing over the next month. I'm guessing we will see stuff involving Reigns/Owens/Jericho/Sami/Braun together and then things will branch off to their respective match ups for Fastlane in Reigns/Braun, Sami/Jericho and Owens/Goldberg.
> 
> Also, it will be interesting to see Goldberg's response to Lesnar's challenge. Would he accept it after he already did once and beat him and also eliminated him like that from the Rumble? I wonder if he just refuses him and decides to go after the Universal Title instead.


Yeah, I'm wondering if he'll just refuse the challenge, citing 'Well I've beat you twice and threw you out the RR, I've got nothing to prove to you". He needs to have a reason to accept tbh. Unless that comes later and for now, he says he's targeting the title.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering if he'll just refuse the challenge, citing 'Well I've beat you twice and threw you out the RR, I've got nothing to prove to you". He needs to have a reason to accept tbh. Unless that comes later and for now, he says he's targeting the title.


Right, as things stand there is really no reason for Goldberg to accept the challenge other than the typical "well he is a face so he would never back down from a challenge", but hopefully they don't go that route. Lesnar is the one who has something to prove and should be the one pushing Goldberg to having that match. So maybe Goldberg refuses him, goes after the Universal Title and wins it and then Lesnar attacks him at the end of Fastlane.

Then on RAW the next day Goldberg comes out and accepts the challenge and raises the stakes making the match for the Universal Title.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> [...]So maybe Goldberg refuses him, goes after the Universal Title and wins it and then Lesnar attacks him at the end of Fastlane.
> 
> Then on RAW the next day Goldberg comes out and accepts the challenge and raises the stakes making the match for the Universal Title.


I like Goldberg refusing Lesnar, but I don't like him simply attacking Goldberg and getting a title shot.

As Randy Orton has already announced he's going after the WWE Championship at WrestleMania, have Lesnar earn a title shot at Fastlane.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Goldberg? More like Oldberg


----------



## Mahmenn (Nov 21, 2016)

Ooooooooldberg


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Hopefully they keep Goldberg away from anything he can headbutt and concuss himself with.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I'm pumped for








:mark: :mark:*


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Goldberg is the man.
But how this thing plays out is just so nonsensical. He beats Brock. Says the next Day that Stephanie told him the only way to the title is through the Rumble. Then he gets eliminated, gets the title Shot anyway?
Fine, the story is, Goldberg refuses because he squashed Brock twice now, and has Championship business to tend to. But when he's beaten Owens, why would he face Brock? Why change his mind?


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

So Goldberg is responding to Lesnar's challenge this monday? God, if it couldn't have been any more obvious that this feud does not need the title.

"Sure I'll fight you at Mania, let me just make Kevin Owens look like a fool first, and then we can fight for the title ok?"


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

chrispepper said:


> So Goldberg is responding to Lesnar's challenge this monday? God, if it couldn't have been any more obvious that this feud does not need the title.
> 
> "Sure I'll fight you at Mania, let me just make Kevin Owens look like a fool first, and then we can fight for the title ok?"


It would make more sense for Goldberg to decline and have Brock cost Goldberg the title at fastlane but Brock is banned competing in Vegas. But they can maybe have Heyman cost Goldberg the match on Brock's behalf.

Edit: Nevermind. Fastlane is in Milwaukee. So that case they can have Brock interfere.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lesnar is scheduled for every Raw up until Wrestlemania isn't he? Besides one in Vegas next week?

Should be an interesting raw with both Lesnar/Goldberg, I hope we really see some advancement as opposed to just promos being cut, though I don't think they'll have them brawl. I still think this a great way of changing Lesnar up and having him turn into a wrestling machine knowing Goldberg doesn't know how to wrestle and use that as a way to grind him down and weaken him during their match.

Also interested in Strowman who is literally the only reason I care about Raw nowadays. He was awesome last week when destroying Jericho and Owens - I wonder if Jericho has anything to say about it. I like how Strowman does things logically. Wonder how this plays out to a Reigns match though, we know it's a match they are not likely to go with at Wrestlemania and there is no way they would waste Strowman's big loss at Fast Lane so will be interesting.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

I really wish they wouldn't make Goldberg stick with fighting the jobber beast


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Lesnar is scheduled for every Raw up until Wrestlemania isn't he? Besides one in Vegas next week?


He is and he did a house show match last night against Big Show so I guess he will show up on several house shows up until Mania as well.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

TKOW said:


> I like Goldberg refusing Lesnar, but I don't like him simply attacking Goldberg and getting a title shot.
> 
> *As Randy Orton has already announced he's going after the WWE Championship at WrestleMania, have Lesnar earn a title shot at Fastlane.*




They could have a #1 contenders battle royal in which Brock is apart of and wins it to face Goldberg at WM for the UC.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I bet The New Day were pulling for the Falcons, but Vince will tell them to go out and act like they were pulling for the Patriots.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Raw is going to be good this week. 

Goldberg needs to achieve two things:

1. Answer Brock's challenge (babyface always accepts)
2. Express his interest in another championship reign, setting up a match against Owens.

How do they achieve them?

I think Owens will rudely interrupt Goldberg while he's accepting the match against Lesnar. 

Goldberg probably needs to be provoked to challenge for the title after losing the rumble. Owens will do that.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Guy Fieri should guest host an episode of Raw. His show Diners, Drive-ins and Dives is really cool and good. There could be a moment where Roman Reigns goes "I'm not a good guy, I'm not a bad guy-" only for Fieri to interrupt him with "I'm Guy." The show could be capped off with Fieri and his band Smash Mouth performing there hit song "All Star."


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh great. Another Goldberg episode.

Will be interesting to see what they do with the Rollins news, and what happens to Joe tonight.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Raw is the best show on TV.
Complain all you want, but we've all been watching all our lives and will never stop. So let's enjoy the show


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Sami for US Champ!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I can't wait to see where they go with the Seth vs HHH storyline now with Seths injury


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm hoping for some good news for Rollins. The only feud that I actually care about is him and HHH.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

This is why I dislike part timer feuds.

Wasting a Goldberg appearence just to make him accept Lesnar's challenge is dull.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Wasting a Goldberg appearence just to make him accept Lesnar's challenge is dull.


I think he'll challenge Owens for the title here as well as possibly refusing Lesnar's challenge.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Biggest thing on the show is Seth Rollins' injury revelation. Fingers crossed for the guy


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hoping for the best with Rollins tonight. If they do have him appearing tonight and future Raw's in order to continue the storyline with HHH, it could be a good sign.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

Like almost all of you guys i really hope Rollins have good news for us.

That's my main concern right now.

I still think the injury is not as worst as they tought and they will continue the feud til WM.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JonLeduc said:


> Like almost all of you guys i really hope Rollins have good news for us.


Yeah fingers crossed for CrossFit Jesus :fingerscrossed


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Keeping in mind that Lesnar is there tonight too.



Erik. said:


> Lesnar is scheduled for every Raw up until Wrestlemania isn't he? Besides one in Vegas next week?


That is correct.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Would absolutely love Rollins to come down the ring with crutches only for HHH and Samoa Joe to interrupt...

..suddenly Rollins throws the crutches away and confirming that the injury wasn't as bad as they thought and he'll be ready for Wrestlemania.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully there's good news about Rollins injury tonight, his feud with HHH was just starting to build momentum. Looking forward to Zayn possibly challenging for the US title.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

According to PW Insider, Rollins won't be at Raw tonight. He apparently went back down to Birmingham for a second evaluation. Could be a good or bad sign. No talks of surgery, so that is good for right now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> According to PW Insider, Rollins won't be at Raw tonight. He apparently went back down to Birmingham for a second evaluation. Could be a good or bad sign. No talks of surgery, so that is good for right now.


They said last week that he was set to be further evaluated "later this week" so this second evaluation must be what they meant. I wasn't expecting him to be on RAW tonight but we should probably be hearing the results of this second evaluation he had.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> They said last week that he was set to be further evaluated "later this week" so this second evaluation must be what they meant. I wasn't expecting him to be on RAW tonight but we should probably be hearing the results of this second evaluation he had.


I wasn't either. I heard a few rumors he was going to be there, but I wasn't sure. He's still booked for future Raw's and no live events so we'll see. I think this evaluation makes the decision for WWE. Whether they keep the storyline going or scrap it altogether and change HHH's opponent.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aww, no Seth tonight  I wasn't really expecting him to be there, but at the same time I held out hope we'd see him. Hopefully they can at least tell us _something_ other than what we already know.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I think this evaluation makes the decision for WWE. Whether they keep the storyline going or scrap it altogether and change HHH's opponent.


Yeah, again fingers crossed :fingerscrossed


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well it's Feb which means WWE Celebrates Black History month......


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meltser is saying that Balor is returning soon, so don't be surprised if he shows up in one of the RAWs leading up to Fastlane.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Joe is kicking off RAW, confirmed.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, hope to hear a good report on Seth tonight. If it is 8 weeks, then they basically have to cancel the match. Even if Seth were able to go in time, you can’t promote something you don’t know in advance. So, hopefully it’s just a minor injury.

Besides that, I’ll see what Strowman, Zayn, Jericho, and the women (where is Emmalina damn it! She’s been cleared since August!) do tonight.

I’m still happy to see Goldberg, but the honeymoon period is kind of over for me.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828724706874241024


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Joe is kicking off RAW, confirmed.


Well, hell. If that's the case I expect Reigns to interrupt, they'll have a match later, then Braun runs in to attack Roman, DQ finish.

KO will probably interrupt GB so he can get a feud going for FL.

Hopefully there'll be some good news about Seth and the 'update' is not just Joe gloating about it.

I'm setting my standards low, as long as I have Alicia Fox trying to get random men from the audience to jump the barricade and attack Cedric, I'll be all right.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe kicking off Raw is best for business.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm not even sure what to expect with this injury update tbh. It's already reported what his injury was is and how long it could keep Seth out. So I don't know what there is left to say?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I'm not even sure what to expect with this injury update tbh. It's already reported what his injury was is and how long it could keep Seth out. So I don't know what there is left to say?


Where was it reported? As far as I know there has been no official statement from WWE yet.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> Where was it reported? As far as I know there has been no official statement from WWE yet.


Meltzer. It's a torn MCL, around 8 weeks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Meltzer. It's a torn MCL, around 8 weeks.


Thanks, I was aware of that bit from Meltzer but he had a second evaluation for today and WWE has really said nothing yet about it so I am still holding out for official confirmation.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Where was it reported? As far as I know there has been no official statement from WWE yet.


That's actually a good point. I guess I was referring to the injury report going around that he possibly suffered a torn MCL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> That's actually a good point. I guess I was referring to the injury report going around that he possibly suffered a torn MCL.


Yeah, not saying that it is not a torn MCL but we don't know the extent of the injury or how long he'll be out of action. Hopefully they shed some light on it tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was gonna say, WWE themselves haven't reported Seth's actual injury yet, only the dirtsheets have said. WWE have said Seth is hurt but haven't said how long he'll be out or what his injury even is at this point.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Last time Raw was in Portland, we were subjected to this segment.






In addition to that, it was the last time the previous WWE logo was used.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I find it lame that Samoa Joe is a lackey for the authority


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> I find it lame that Samos Joe is a lackey for the authority


I'm going to give this a few weeks, maybe months on how they use Joe on Raw before I cast judgment.

But I get where you're at.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I Joe has a new theme now that he is on the main roster. Im sorry but his NXT theme reminds me of a fat guy farting.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:



Ready...


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

You know Joe hurting Seth really fits into his gimmick from NXT. He retired Dan Matha before Dan even had a match. Joe is doing the same thing on Raw, only instead of doing it against Regal he's doing it for Triple H. Nice to see WWE finally continue storylines from NXT.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

So pumped for tonight! I can't wait to see Samoa Joe and DA MAN, Goldberg, tonight!:mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> I Joe has a new theme now that he is on the main roster. Im sorry but his NXT theme reminds me of a fat guy farting.


Hope not, his theme right now is awesome. Sounds like a final boss battle in a video game. Suits him perfect.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I hope Balor returns sometime between tonight and the homecoming RAW before FL and challenges Joe.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth or no Seth, injured or not, Raw IS :rollins


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Joe with a suit fuck that


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe looks great in that suit.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, let's see how this goes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE back at it again with the badass video packages.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That HHH promo still gives me goosebumps


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This video package!


:mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Great opening video package. Bittersweet for sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"That's a scared dude."

:lol

I somehow missed that line from last week.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HHH THE GOAT


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

This MF video package. 

That MF promo by HHH. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Rollins/Triple H is still on.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great package right there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Samoa Joe in a suit. :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Raw made a excellent video package for once.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that music is awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe looks weird in a suit, but I like it.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I love that they are already making Joe look like a badass. Hellyeah.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Beginning of the power struggle with Foley and Stephanie.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Crickets for Joe :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

How long before Joe becomes Seth 3.0 and Kevin 2.0


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I think Rollins/Triple H is still on.


I think so too, at least it would seem they are moving forward like that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe lookin' sharp!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Summer Joe! :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Samoa Joe in a suit, I'm not used to that lol! His theme matches him very well.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Corporate Joe


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad Mick dressed up :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol.. "you sold out" chants :eyeroll


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Why does everyone who gets involved with HHH end up in a suit the next week? Lol.

Wonder if there is any funny business before the contract is signed. Oh who am I kidding, of course there will be.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe has heat from the crowd for taking out Seth. Looking good as a bad ass heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe got heat when they said his name.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I AM SO HAPPY Joe is a Raw guy


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Brilliant video package! 

To be honest I wish the rest of WWE would be as polished and engaging as the video promos.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I am SO fucking sick of these 'oh he's a heel, let's put him in a suit' it doesn't make me hate him because he's in a suit, it makes me hate him because he looks like a bitch.

He looks like fat commentary Taz


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fuck are they doing with foley, oh looks emasculating time


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe in a suit is fucking badass. Looks like a hitman.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Quit your whining, Foley. Samoa Joe is on RAW!!!!!:mark:!!!!!:mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jesus Christ!! We've barely scraped the beginning of February, and they've already managed to make a Wrestlemania-worthy promo package :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

steph needs to go behind the scenes. cant stand this character anymore.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

How ludicrous is it that there can't be a top heel without said heel being associated with The Authority? Holy fucking hell. Make it stop. 

Joe should never be a heel that plays nice with corporate management. This is ridiculous.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

It's so weird seeing Joe live on Raw.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Joe in a suit and last week jeans. LOLZ. He´s the Ringmaster Samoa Joe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fuck off Steph


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kill him, Joe.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yup, Steph totally got her tits re-done. They look way better than a couple years ago.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Joe looks like a Bond villain.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*FOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Get him, Steph! Foley is being a twat.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here comes roman


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THIS.IS.GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!

JOE JOE JOE JOE!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Joe with the god-tier promo.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Samoa Joe looking like he's bringing back the Main Event Mafia.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn Joe brings the intensity like no one else in the modern era.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Joe putting everybody on notice that he wants to kick everybody's ass. :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao Here we go.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh here's the AIDS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GTFO Roman


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

God Damn Samoa Joe is Bad Ass.

Samoan Warfare incoming.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh for god's sake...


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Roman Reigns to take up that challenge! :vince2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman and Joe standoff :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman: "You beat my fren!"


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

KILL HIM, FEED THE ANGER GODS JOE!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, fuck me running. :eyeroll


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

of course roman comes out. dudes gotta be involved with every single storyline.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

You gotta be fucking kidding me a talented samoan getting paired with this shit stain


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Not only can I now not enjoy Taker's match at Mania, I can't enjoy Samoa Joe.

Thanks Reigns.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fuck off Roman. You suck. And compared to Joe, you're a turd.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Well Samoa Joe official debut and then......




THE CROWD GOES MILD!!!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The other Samoa Joe coming to bury the talented Samoa Joe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Joe at Fastlane?

There goes a Joe win for those who were concerned if he had a match with Seth.

:lol


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

I like where this is going. Joe and Roman potentially could put on some magic together.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Makes sense for Reigns to come out due to his association with Rollins. They probably have a match tonight to showcase joe and maybe some DQ like Braun interfering takes place.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns Time = Time to change the channel


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Samoa Joe Vs Samoan Joe..


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Corporate Joe. This company is so bad. Joe is a babyface, cause the crowd will respect his journey and work. It´s been that way with Punk, Bryan and AJ. And then they put him against Reigns. LOL.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Joe already showing he's better & more comfortable than about 95% of the roster on the mic


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Why can't he be the one to get injured ?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Joe giving off dat intensity!:mark:

And, of course, here comes the chosen one.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God don't tell me this fucker is Joe's replacement feud, nice knowing ya Joe, bout to lose your first feud, nice....


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Samoa Joe looking like he's bringing back the Main Event Mafia.


All we need is Sting, Kevin Nash, Scott Steiner and Kurt Angle!!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

surprisingly not bad of a promo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tough Guy Roman.:lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Samoa Joe v. Samoan Joe ? Vince rn is like :vince$


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns is a bad azz tonight! I REALLY LIKE THIS ROMAN REIGNS!!!


----------



## Lesnar Sucks (Sep 1, 2016)

Samoa Joe meet Joe the Samoan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good short and sweet promo by Reigns.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Joe should do the same to reigns what he did to rollins...but worse.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Samoa Joseph vs. Samoa Joel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nuufolau Joel "Joe" Seanoa vs. Leati Joseph "Joe" Anoaʻi tonight!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Samoa Joe vs Roman Reigns, tonight.. Joe better go over, not the roman reigns joe.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I won't shit on this yet because last time an NXTer came up they pinned Roman clean.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Niiiicee


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Roman Reigns vs Joeman Jeigns, book it Vince McMeigns


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm laughing so hard at Reigns I'm about to puke:ha

Joe would whoop 'ya, son!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe vs Reigns main event!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Nice Roman chanting happening.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

What you have here is a guy who oozes charisma and has the aura of being a legit bad ass and then you have reigns


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

If this company gives any fucks about Samoa Joe, they will have him win tonight. If they let Reigns win, they will show how utterly fucking dumb they are.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Obvious someone like Strowman or Undertaker will interfere


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

This is a Summerslam worthy match that could be a multi month feud and they're blowing their load on it on free television a week after Joe's debut. I...I don't even know where to start. :maury


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

yo what's up with foley? anyone else notice how much better he's been lately?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

:lol to people saying Joe was going to "job" to Rollins last week.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Roman Reigns has no chance against Samoa Joe! Roman is a coward and a sissy boy.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I can't take anything Reigns says seriously, especially when he's in the ring with Joe.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

:wow


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Stop Roman Reigns' theme and play this theme!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, Balor went over Roman his first night in. Hopefully Joe gets the same luxury. Although the match probably ends in a cluster with Strowman.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Samoa Joe vs Roman Reigns, tonight.. Joe better go over, not the roman reigns joe.


i don't think we'll have a proper finish... fuckery DQ or something


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh what the fuck. So Braun comes and kills Roman right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe should go over clean if they want to make him a legit threat. 

A DQ is a waste and pointless.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Theres no denying no one else on the main roster has the intensity that Joe brings on the mic, that dude can cut such a bad ass intense promo and you can tell just how comfortable and natural he is on the mic.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

ChairShot90 said:


> If this company gives any fucks about Samoa Joe, they will have him win tonight. If they let Reigns win, they will show how utterly fucking dumb they are.


No, it should end in a DQ. No point in having either one lose clean.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AGAIN ffs


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Absolutely awesome segment. PERFECT

Reigns-Joe dream matchup.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Strowman will interrupt the Reigns/Joe match... it's WAAAAY too soon for it.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Samoa Joe will unleash his nation of violence upon Roman Reigns tonight, believe that.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Joe will beat up Roman. Roman will comeback with superman punch & spear & have Joe beat. Braun will interrupt & Joe will take advantage and pin Roman. People on here will complain that Roman had Joe beat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Well, Balor went over Roman his first night in. Hopefully Joe gets the same luxury. Although the match probably ends in a cluster with Strowman.


Reigns was being "punished" back then, that's no longer the case it will be a DQ finish with Braun interfering maybe.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I mean realistically if anyone should be taking on Samoa Joe, it's the guy who's two best friends have been taken out by Joe...Cesaro.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe about to get buried fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Joe cut a good promo. Roman's was shit but short at least.

Joe/Reigns should be interesting. Let's see if Joe can get a good match out of Reigns.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap Joe vs. Reigns is pretty exciting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828773656880771072


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> :lol to people saying Joe was going to "job" to Rollins last week.


well he is now jobbing to reigns and even if he defeats reigns then in the UNCLEANEST WAY POSSIBLE.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Don't expect a clean finish between Joe/Reigns.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lothario said:


> This is a Summerslam worthy match that could be a multi month feud and they're blowing their load on it on free television a week after Joe's debut. I...I don't even know where to start. :maury


It probably wont even be a long match. It wont even be 10 min before Strowman interferes.

They can still do a money feud with them down the line.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

When Roman is intense, it just works.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

My eyes rolled when Roman's music hit and then when they cut to the kids cheering, you can tell they're going to keep him face when he feuds with the Undertaker...Wow!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Joe is a got damn beast. I'm hard.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They're blowing their load on Reigns vs Samoa Joe already? This has Big 4 PPV main event written all over it and they do it on RAW? They're samoan heritage alone makes for an intriguing story line for Summerslam or something. The Rock could even make a cameo appearance. But noooo, they decide to throw it away on fuckin RAW. Unbelievable.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Lmao someone called this...

Hopefully Joe doesn't look like a total geek on his first night.

So BS he's on Raw though.. Guess Vince didn't want Nakamura on Raw?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is it just me, or does Stephanie have the face of a ******?

Her body is rockin' but her mug looks manly.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Strowman & Joe beat up Roman , Show end with Undertaker saving Reigns to setup Strowman/Joe vs Undertaker/Reigns at FastLane


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Got a bad feeling they're going to beat Joe right out of the gate. Kinda like how they beat Benoit clean on his first night after jumping from WCW as the fucking champion.

they probably won't but still


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Joe vs. Roman :mark:

RAW doing it up big tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley!!!!! :bayley


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

In the back of my fangirl mind, I took Roman coming out as a show of support for Seth 

(yes I know that's not why he came out heh)

Also I'm glad to see Mick finally standing up for himself!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> My eyes rolled when Roman's music hit and then when they cut to the kids cheering, you can tell they're going to keep him face when he feuds with the Undertaker...Wow!


its really really sad.
Wh the fuck is reigns now feuding with joe?
let him wrestle with strowman where he belongs.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn the stream is awful tonight...ugh.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate you byron. If you say bayley buddies again ... mate, it's not going to be good.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:bayley2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nia needs better music. She's suppose to be a monster. Not a pop star.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns promo was short, sweet, and intense. Very good by him.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

BAE NIA. Love yoouuuu.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Bayley v. Charlotte for the title next week? Welp Bayley's winning just to lose it back at the next PPV.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That would be some shit if Bayley beats Charlotte next week on Raw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RAW is rematch


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Nia Jaxs Theme Ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That actually announced a womans weight?.. Never heard that one before.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

it's Samoa Jax


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Thing is that Nia Jax still looks like a librarian who has had a nervous breakdown.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Announcing Nia's weight... :hmm:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Has Nia Jax been beaten on the main roster yet?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Bayley's gear colors tonight.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I love Nia Jax's Music.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Nia Jax is a huuuuuggggeee bitch.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Are they lowkey ribbing Nia Jax ? Mentioning that she's been kicked out of Karate? Mentioning her weight ?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

These announcers suck. They missed a great opportunity to put over Bayley's ass for helping absorb that slam.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like that they’re finally making Nia look like a monster. But can we get Emma back already. The woman has been cleared since August and they’ve been doing the vignettes for 4 MONTHS.

You can have more than 4 women at once. Even if she’s just doing squash matches.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ACSplyt said:


> That would be some shit if Bayley beats Charlotte next week on Raw.


16 Time Women Champion , Bayley has to win next week so Charlotte can win it back at FastLane


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I like Bayley's gear colors tonight.


The black and blue has always been my favorite of hers along with the white and gold.


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

I luv u roan rains


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

That really was a good opening segment. Couldnt get enough of it. 


Nia Jas is too bad jesus


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Always nice seeing Bayley's ass


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bayley probably gonna win the strap next week. Charlotte always loses her title on RAW lol.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Has Nia Jax been beaten on the main roster yet?


Not cleanly one on one. Bayley beat her a while back when Sasha interfered.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm sure Nia could hurt a lot of people...organized sports or not.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Has Nia Jax been beaten on the main roster yet?


Becky made her tap at Survivor Series and Bayley pinned her a month ago with a Bayley to Belly from the top rope.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Has Nia Jax been beaten on the main roster yet?


Yes, Bayley beat her in a the n1 contenders match and Becky made her tap out in Survivor Series


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TD Stinger said:


> I like that they’re finally making Nia look like a monster. But can we get Emma back already. The woman has been cleared since August and they’ve been doing the vignettes for 4 MONTHS.
> 
> You can have more than 4 women at once. Even if she’s just doing squash matches.


I would love for Emma to come back as she was before, not as Emmalina unless they have some twist to the Emmalina character that we can get behind.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Just catching up 

MY fucking god why is Joe is a suit 


Way to kill his bad ass look


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joe will be a good addition to the roster on the heel side. He got good heat in that opening segment and he actually knows how to heel it up (instead of the comedic pandering some heels like doing).


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how the moment you associate with Triple H you have to wear a suit, like it's a requirement or something :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> 16 Time Women Champion , Bayley has to win next week so Charlotte can win it back at FastLane


Then she can lose it again in a rematch weeks before WrestleMania, and regain it back at WrestleMania. Maybe she'll become a 17x Women's Champion before 2017 ends. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The crowd seems good tonight.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Sloppy ass beal by Nia, threw Bayley right on the back of her head.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> The black and blue has always been my favorite of hers along with the white and gold.


Yeah I like those two a lot and her red and gold gear too! :grin2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat booty


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Samoa Joe looks like a star!

He looks cool and mean as hell.

(I'm 10 minutes behind to fast-forward ads, just realised lol)


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

RAINMAKA BY NIA !! :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Bayley has always been the best opponent for Jax going back to NXT. She’s such a beloved underdog and the way she sells really makes Nia look like a monster.

Was that a Rainmaker by Nia?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rainmaker Nia lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Bayley's body from the neck down.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I love how the moment you associate with Triple H you have to wear a suit, like it's a requirement or something :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm going to make a stupid-ass prediction:

Bayley wins the Raw Women's title next week, and then Charlotte Flair wins it back on the following ppv :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte just gingerly jogging and them titties just bouncing :homer


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw starts off hot then it goes to shit


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who is this Izzy wannabe in the front row?
That pin was awkward.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Nia needs a more devastating finisher.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

She's lost that #1 contender spot should be in question now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If they change Nia's music and work on building her presence she can really be the monster this division has missed for years. Right now she just needs a little more polishing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Charlotte just gingerly jogging and them titties just bouncing :homer


Queen.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Literally the stupidest fucking thing for Nia to run around Bayley to make the pin for the hard camera. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Ugh, Nia looked horrible slowly going to cover and putting on her "i won" face.

I like her but she needs to get better.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Can you Imagine if Strowman had a theme like Nia Jax but the lyrics were "Im not like most boys" god its so bad.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Bayley is going to probably win next week.


----------



## Rb27332 (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat booty


nice


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah The Club retains tonight.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Lol Kevin Owens in the midcard again as world champion


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Exactly where Bayley belongs. At the feet of the Queen.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Nia, oh Nia. You're a disaster, my dear.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It looks so bad finishing a match with a samoan drop and then taking forever to pin Bayley


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

DammitC said:


> I'm going to make a stupid-ass prediction:
> 
> Bayley wins the Raw Women's title next week, and then Charlotte Flair wins it back on the following ppv :lol


Not stupid. Completely believable and what's most likely gonna happen unfortunately.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, Charlotte’s defending the title on a non PPV show.

You know what that means……


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Exactly where Bayley belongs. At the feet of the Queen.


Just like every other peasant in the women's division.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Samoa Joe looks so intimidating.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Samoa fuckin' Joe is gonna wrestle on WWE RAW tonight!

What a moment!:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Women't title pretty much means nothing now due to all of the hot-potatoing of it for months. Stupid.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Can you Imagine if Strowman had a theme like Nia Jax but the lyrics were "Im not like most boys" god its so bad.


I lol'd!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Charlotte just gingerly jogging and them titties just bouncing :homer


I honestly thought "Marky will love that" as soon as that happened :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Literally the stupidest fucking thing for Nia to run around Bayley to make the pin for the hard camera. :lol :lol :lol


Yea i was gonna say the same thing, that was sooooo bad, she's supposed to be a monster aka the last person to make this look fake.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

the universal champ Owens has no direction.

Joe needs to get revenge for that #30 spot for the FANS!


please no titlechange next week :/


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The graphics for the new mobile game look a lot like that Royal Rumble arcade game they put out on Dreamcast.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So many title matches :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

As much as I can't stand Ambrose in the ring (he's awesome in promo's), I'd enjoy seeing a Hollywood Rock/Ambrose feud.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Joe needs to get revenge for that #30 spot for the FANS!


fpalm get over it.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Here comes Braun... he's not like most boys.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BBRRRAAAUUUUUNNNNNN!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> I honestly thought "Marky will love that" as soon as that happened :lmao:lmao:lmao


:jericho2:jericho2:jericho2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Braun destroying jobbers again.:mark:


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

4 ON 1 

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

4 on 1 I'm fucking dying


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Backwards booking with Strowman. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> The Women't title pretty much means nothing now due to all of the hot-potatoing of it for months. Stupid.


We need Emma back! Hell, call up Asuka following WrestleMania. Bring back LayCool. Bring in some fresh new faces to revolve around the Women's title, instead of having the same women fighting for the title. We need some substance.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> As much as I can't stand Ambrose in the ring (he's awesome in promo's), I'd enjoy seeing a Hollywood Rock/Ambrose feud.


he could be more awesome if he would be a heel.
Imagine him in the attitude era. dude would be insane on the mic.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

BRAUN!!!!!!!!

Kill 'em all, big man!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Wait so Brauns coming out now so is Braun not gonna interfere in Reigns vs Joe?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

4-on-1 doesn't hardly seem fair...for Braun's jobbers.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Back to handicap matches with Braun :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lmao this is great


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LOL "wheres he going" LOOOOOOL


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> I'm going to make a stupid-ass prediction:
> 
> Bayley wins the Raw Women's title next week, and then Charlotte Flair wins it back on the following ppv :lol


I think I would rather have Bayley win it at Mania or something and hold it for a little while. :smile2: They might do what you said, guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Always good to see Braun destroy a bunch of dudes at once.

“Ready…….Brake!”


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Kill em' BBRRRRRAAAAAUUUUUNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman no selling the Royal Rumble injuries but KO doing it still pisses me off


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That CM Punk-looking jobber. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> We need Emma back! Hell, call up Asuka following WrestleMania. Bring back LayCool. Bring in some fresh new faces to revolve around the Women's title, instead of having the same women fighting for the title. We need some substance.


I'd be cool with that. The Women's division just seems kind of stagnant right now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That guy running away from Braun :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bored at work... tune in. 4 on 1 match for the boring monster? Great....... any wonder I don't usually watch? At least this Joe/Roman match might be good, even if Roman goes over for some reason.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That sure is the smartest guy :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That jobber running away :HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Let's guess which of these jobbers get offered a contract... I'm guessing the one with Cruella de Vil hair.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

.....Oh god are they seriously having Charlotte yet again lose her title on an episode of Raw? How many times will that make it now? 3? 4? Its gotta be a record, no other champion has defend their belt that many times on an episode of Raw and lost it every time.

Its amazing the lengths this company is going to make sure Charlotte ties her fathers record, they're determined to make her a 16 time womens champion before 2017 ends, they just make her lose her title on episodes of Raw so her ppv record can remain intact. 

Its just fucking ridiculous, everytime they book her in a title match on Raw you know shes fucking losing it, or else they would have put it on the ppv. You can't make this shit any more predictable when they done it like 5 times during the Sasha feud. Apparently Charlotte can never lose on ppv in their eyes, just watch in 2018 she will still be unbeaten on ppv and will have lost her title 12 more times on Raw.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Your future Smackdown main event scene, ladies and gents!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao why is Braun back to destroying jobbers.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

CM SKUNK


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The guy in the green looks like someone you would see at a Anime Convention.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That jobber ran away.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They need to do a segment with the jobber that ran off, have Braun find him and lay him down.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Flapjack Strowman stacking em up like hotcakes.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

don't tell me Braun is gonna interfere in the Roman/Joe match.
? Didn't we already do this "no competition" angle with Strowman?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat booty


Goddamn! Easy access if I've ever seen it! ?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MY GOD!! WHAT A MATCH!!! :bahgawd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is this 2 months ago? Lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Did Braun just go 3 months back in time


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

BRAUN figured out a way to get off the apron without almost blowing his knee out. He should teach Nia Jax.


----------



## Skyraider666 (Mar 14, 2015)

"They will describe their match with a poop emoji" - Byron Saxton 2017, let that sink in for a second


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

KILL FOLEY BRAUN


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I thought Roman would give Braun a spear out of no where before he found Foley. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BRAAAUUUNNN is a monster heel and kills 4 3 guys at once, yet the crowd mildly enjoyed it. :lol

:chlol at that one dude running toward the back to avoid certain death.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Ooooh.

Get him, Braun!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So thery're going with Roman v Taker at WM


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman here, Roman there.. Ffs man.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> *Always good to see Braun destroy a bunch of dudes at once.*
> 
> “Ready…….Brake!”


This would sound really wrong out of context.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

FUCKING TOZAWA!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok now it is set, Reigns vs Braun.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

is the guy in blue dead?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wtf they doing with Joe then? Man these writers are lost.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Tozowa gonna get crickets until he starts screaming.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Reigns vs Strowman should be saved for a bigger event, like Summerslam.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> So thery're going with Roman v Taker at WM


Most likely yes but it can always change


----------



## TheLapsedFan (Jan 13, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> They need to do a segment with the jobber that ran off, have Braun find him and lay him down.


Then cuddle and make love to him? Come on, man.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

worst announcement of a match..


i want competition now!
you get romen rains at fast lane.

come on wwe you can do this better.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman gets everything now..Its unreal! he's given literally everything. Match with Joe, match with Strowman, they keep talking about him. Its the Roman Show tonight.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

An Asian Miz.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Hell yeah, stoked for Tozawa. Cool that he's debuting on Raw rather than 205Live.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Gainn_Damage said:


> is the guy in blue dead?


the guy in the blue blazer?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Wtf they doing with Joe then? Man these writers are lost.


He was going to wrestle Seth until he got injured. So up in the air right now.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> I'd be cool with that. The Women's division just seems kind of stagnant right now.


Sadly, they're lacking more women. We've got Nia Jax, 3/4ths of the Four Horsewomen, and I lost track after that. I know I'm missing a couple of more women but I can't think of any.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Does Taker cost Roman the match? I don't like the idea of Braun getting pinned before Mania. If he's going to be pinned it should be at Mania.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SureUmm said:


> Your future Smackdown main event scene, ladies and gents!


When is the next draft? it's the draft every 4 years?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shameful that Braun is going to job at Fast Lane to Sheamus 2.0.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Wtf they doing with Joe then? Man these writers are lost.


They could always have Joe wrestle a random person and Rollins attacks Joe in the match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Does Taker cost Roman the match? I don't like the idea of Braun getting pinned before Mania. If he's going to be pinned it should be at Mania.


I could see it go either way, they have Reigns beat Braun to build him up for Taker or they can have Taker cause a DQ to begin his feud with Reigns.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fastlane is looking pretty weak, it would be another Raw if Goldberg weren't on card.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Shit, if they're going through with Reigns/Strowman at Fastlane, then that means we'll probably get that rumored match for Roman at Mania.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well Foley just gave away the results of the Reigns vs Samoa Joe match, why not make it official after he interferes and costs Reigns the match? Now everyone pretty much knows he's gonna interfere, they did kinda anyways but Foley just made it even clearer.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Roman gets everything now..Its unreal! he's given literally everything. Match with Joe, match with Strowman, they keep talking about him. Its the Roman Show tonight.


Raw is Roman since 2015. nothing new. its all about him. its the road to romanmania 



Akira Tozawa could work in the main roster imo. i think he can get over with the fans with his screaming and his german suplexes.
looking forward for it.

HOPE they give him atleast 5 minutes instead of 2.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

With the amount of Reigns in tonight's show so far I'm surprised they didn't have him come out and interfere in the Nia / Bayley match


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

sinces its Mania time, its like Vince wants to show the non fans and casuals that Roman is the dude the company is built around and its not a good look with the optics when hes booed a lot.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> Hell yeah, stoked for Tozawa. Cool that he's debuting on Raw rather than 205Live.


He was on 205live last week. Got the crowd on side during the match but the crowds are always a bit more receptive on 205live as opposed to Raw. Hopefully he can do the same here as I imagine he's going to come out to crickets. Tozawa/Neville for the title down the line has potential!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf they doing with Joe then? Man these writers are lost.
> ...


I know and now I think they're completely lost. Should have done the Cesaro angle and had him squash him. At this point there's nobody left for him to go at.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> When is the next draft? it's the draft every 4 years?


They should do another draft after Summerslam to shake things up.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Way too much Roman Reigns tonight...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

ACSplyt said:


> Sadly, they're lacking more women. We've got Nia Jax, 3/4ths of the Four Horsewomen, and I lost track after that. I know I'm missing a couple of more women but I can't think of any.


Well I mean they got a women ready to go that could open things up a bit in the division..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh its black history month


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Black wrestlers better win all their matches this month


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AND THE CROWD GOES... silent.


----------



## lawdog (Jan 31, 2017)

Waiting for the week were Roman Reigns is just in every watch. And wins.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Tozawa! :wtf


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Black history month = African americans getting buried


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

was that a good reaction?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TOZAWA :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see TO-ZA-WA on RAW.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WWE could really do something with all this CW talent, but it's WWE so...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm pumped for Tozawa. He seems awesome.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

DanTheMan_89 said:


> Shit, if they're going through with Reigns/Strowman at Fastlane, then that means we'll probably get that rumored match for Roman at Mania.


Not necessarily they could always do like they did with Cena vs Rusev. Rusev wins fastlane, Cena wins at WM. Braun wins at Fastlane, Reigns wins at WM


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"Hwaaa" is the new Yes


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I know and now I think they're completely lost. Should have done the Cesaro angle and had him squash him. At this point there's nobody left for him to go at.


Cesaro would've been a solid option. I agree. I mean he does have an actual reason to want to wrestle Joe. Joe has now taken out his two best friends Tyson and Seth. But it seems Cesaro will always be stuck in the tag team division.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> TOZAWA :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

safc-scotty said:


> He was on 205live last week. Got the crowd on side during the match but the crowds are always a bit more receptive on 205live as opposed to Raw. Hopefully he can do the same here as I imagine he's going to come out to crickets. Tozawa/Neville for the title down the line has potential!


Oh alright, last week's 205 was the first one I missed. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have some doubt about the ending of the main event now, it is odd that they already setup Reigns/Braun for Fastlane but normally you'd think they would set that up after Braun interfered and caused a DQ on the Reigns/Joe main event.

But why would Braun interfere now? I mean, he could but the motive is not quite there anymore since Foley is already giving him what he wanted.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I humorously feel compelled to point out that the yellow/red/blue attired guy at the top of Braun's pile was not in a pinned position so if it was a fatal four way, I believe technically that guy wins :maury:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Spanish Announcer Carlos Cabrera mentioned the Dragon Gate Dojo!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Tozowa getting a solid reaction, color me impressed :bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I learnt something when I heard that Tozawa had faced Dean! Cool.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

His constant screaming is annoying. I'm guessing its over with the smark audience?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

jesus, tozawa still has the scariest mutha fucking suicide dive around lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can they please stop slowing these guys down.... it's like they didn't know why the CWC was such a hit with fans.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Drew Gulak just looks so bland.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wow that ending was bloody awesome


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> Oh alright, last week's 205 was the first one I missed. Thanks for the heads up.


They also started airing coming soon vids for Gran Metalik, so looks like he's not too far away!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL snap German.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Can they please stop slowing these guys down.... it's like they didn't know why the CWC was such a hit with fans.


"The fans want to see these guys in WWE style matches!"

:vince5


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> His constant screaming is annoying. I'm guessing its over with the smark audience?


Yeah it doesn't do anything for me but the crowd seems to be following along...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Tozawa the fucking pro right there. dude knows how to get a crowd.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

lawdog said:


> Waiting for the week were Roman Reigns is just in every watch. And wins.


After Roman Reigns defeats the Undertaker at Wrestlemania, Vince will have Roman replicate Goldberg's undefeated streak to piss everyone off.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Aw yeah. This is gonna work. Tozawa's shit looks devastating and with the weird bodylanguge and screaming he's like a demented prehistoric bird.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Tozawa got over. Mission accomplished. :clap


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Akira Tozawa seems cool! I look forward to seeing more from him!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn, Tozawa actually getting a good reaction, Crowd was chanting with him everytime he yelled. Really hope he starts to get really over, dude is so fucking talented.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Tozawa is charismatic as fuck.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

and just like that im bored. only 24 hours until smackdown


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

That German was lovely. Great finish if it can be pulled off like that every time.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Match was actually pretty good for the time they had.
NICE REACTION from the fans. No silence


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice! A CW match on RAW that I actually got into.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

safc-scotty said:


> They also started airing coming soon vids for Gran Metalik, so looks like he's not too far away!


Awesome, was wondering if his deal fell through.

Neville, Tozawa, Metalik, Aries...that's called beefing up the division.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That was such a textbook german suplex bridge for how quick it was. Really pretty move.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Tajiri suppose to be in Tozawa's spot right now? :crying:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bleedberg about to have another terrible promo later on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tozawa getting himself over with a stupid scream


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tozawa is so much fun to watch. The cw division is getting much better with the talent they're slowly injecting in the roster.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> "The fans want to see these guys in WWE style matches!"
> 
> :vince5


This was the closest to the CWC they've gotten, but damn... it's like they are told "forget transition properly, just dance around to play to the crowd...".


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > I know and now I think they're completely lost. Should have done the Cesaro angle and had him squash him. At this point there's nobody left for him to go at.
> ...


They're gonna spoil him because of Seths knee. God this sucks.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

That was a great display of Tozawa. The crowd was going along with his chants. He has potential to be very over.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Tozawa getting himself over with a stupid scream


whatever works at this fucking point though eh?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Heavily buzzed as I am, I was still bored with that match. Hold-for-hold guys need more time and, frankly, a different spot than on RAW, IMO.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The CW division is starting to take shape with the arrival of Tozawa and Metalik on his way. I'd focus the top end of the division around Neville, Tozawa, Gallagher, Metalik, Alexander and Aries. Then you've got the guys who'd be a tier below that (and more 205 exclusive) in Swann, Ali, Nese, Perkins, Dar etc.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Tozawa getting himself over with a stupid scream


These days you've gotta have some kind of goofy crowd participation hook for anyone to take a second look at you. at least it's a pretty fun way to accomplish that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice outing by Tozawa. I liked that the crowd actually got into his kiais instead of just remaining dead silent.

And :mark: at that WWEShop commercial featuring I Am by AWOLNATION.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Tozawa getting himself over with a stupid scream


Eh, look at Mick with the sock and Dean with the plant. It's wrestling. The stupidest things always get over.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so are they just gonna copy what the Kendrick and Tajiri feud was gonna be? lol Kendrick started the feud with Tajiir exactly the same, came out to the ring after his match and shook his hand.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Don't see Sami winning the belt tonight, probably at Fastlane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO is literally a mid-carder at this point.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

KO really wishes he was as over as Y2J.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Prayer Police said:


> Is Tajiri suppose to be in Tozawa's spot right now? :crying:


Did he get injured or something?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And there they are again promoting a SDL ppv on Raw, aren't they supposed to be fucking rivals and in competition? Why promote your competition? I understand airing commercials on USA for SDL during Raw cause they're both on USA, but to actually have the Raw announcers hype up a SDL ppv is dumb as fuck.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Not necessarily they could always do like they did with Cena vs Rusev. Rusev wins fastlane, Cena wins at WM. Braun wins at Fastlane, Reigns wins at WM


I really do hope it's all a sneaky swerve by Vince. Throw all the random matches he wants....just please give us Cena/Taker once and for all.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

In before Goldberg interrupts Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho to accept Lesnar's challenge while challenging Owens for the Universal title.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joe should pound the shit out of reigns, but we all know his momentum is getting stopped cold a week after his debut. Bleeeeeedat.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Tozawa getting himself over with a stupid scream


Better than the "Yes" chant...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

LLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOL brady is on the list


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tom Brady is on the list :lol :lol :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Tozawa getting himself over with a stupid scream


That's more on the fans than anything.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Don't do it Jericho!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao JeriGOAT.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tom Brady just made the list hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

And Jericho is officially the biggest babyface in the wrestling world.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brady.

:lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jericho vs Brady at Wrestlemania...... that'd be an interesting build


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Goodness gracious just give Jericho the universal title already please, NO ONE is more entertaining.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah great heel work...the list! Yawn...I'm beyond tired of this JeriKO stuff, move along already.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

And with that, Chris Jericho became Roger Goodell's favorite wrestler.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes! That stupid idiot Tom Brady deserves to be on the list.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tom Brady made the list :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't ya talk about TB12, Jericho....you'll make my list!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

THAT STUPID IDIOT :brady3 JUST MADE DA LIST!!! :WOO



Headliner said:


> His constant screaming is annoying. I'm guessing its over with the smark audience?


It's a kiai, brah.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiai

I like it to be honest, since it adds intensity to his offense. :draper2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Tom Brady just made "The List!" RAW can end now. I'm good.

But seriously, if I was KO, I'd be pissed that Jericho steals my thunder EVERY FUGGIN' WEEK!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Sami Zayn watching from the front row, what a creeper.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Although I definitely have not loved everything they’ve done, it will be a big moment when Owen finally snaps on Jericho.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

GOLDBERG!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp here comes Goldberg vs Owens.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

nd there we have it, they're actually going to do it

fuck this company


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg gonna take the title off KO at Fastlane.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

And it's Goldberg v Lesnar for the title at wrestlemania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, goldberg is taking the belt. But we all knew that already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah here comes Goldberg...hide yo title KO :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chris' face when Goldberg's music hit :lmao That dude is BRILLIANT at the facial expressions!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"Goldberg 1:24" fpalm YOU JUST MADE THE LIST STUPID IDIOT !


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So long KO's title reign. :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ACSplyt said:


> In before Goldberg interrupts Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho to accept Lesnar's challenge while challenging Owens for the Universal title.


Lol you called it man.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Dam that pop for Goldberg.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Goldberg is here on Monday Night Raw! LOL Goldberg is pretty cool though.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Mother fucker, they're gonna do it. Lesnar/Goldberg doesn't need the fucking title, you stupid idiots! Creative team just made the list!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Young newcomer Goldberg about to put over the champion right? RIGHT?!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Bruh, this hallway walk is far too long. It's cool and nostalgic and all but needs to be about 1/3 as long.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

"THE CHARISMA" 
" BEST PROMO OF THE YEAR AND HE ISN'T EVEN A FULL TIMER"
" IF GOLDBERG CAN LOOK LIKE THAT AT 50 WHY CAN'T FULL TIMERS STOP LOOKING LIKE PEOPLE OUT OF THE CROWD"

Did I get all the Goldberg nostalgia ball sucking?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

By the lack of his blood on his head, safe to say he learned his lesson.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> The graphics for the new mobile game look a lot like that Royal Rumble arcade game they put out on Dreamcast.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

GOLDBERG!!!!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:lol he's actually gonna beat KO and TBH I don't mind since Jericho lost the rumble.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Say bye bye to that title KO


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

DA MAN!!!!!!!!

GOLDBERG!!!!!!

:mark:

:mark:

Pay attention, modern geek wrestlers. That is a star!

:mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol you called it man.


Color me surprised. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least Goldberg didn't smash his head against the wall this week.

Babysteps.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Its like CM Punk and The Rock all over again, I really hate Vince sometimes


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

whisker biscuit bitch


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Holy shit, he actually called WrestleMania by a number.

Vince must losing his mind backstage.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The list of Jericho ain't big enough for DA MAN!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

dclikewah said:


> Its like CM Punk and The Rock all over again, I really hate Vince sometimes


only difference is KO wont be walking out of the company in a year


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Goldberg gonna take the title off KO at Fastlane.


Which will leave an extremely interesting placement conundrum. You cannot close with a sub 10 minute match in Goldberg/Lesnar which means if you do: that is interesting right there. While Taker might be able to muscle through 20 minutes it looks like his tank is empty and if you close with Randy/Wyatt: A. they haven't locked up much we aren't too sure what chemistry they have and B. that might be brutally slow to the point of crowd apathy though we don't know.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Goldberg one last title run. Please.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Goldberg vs Lesnar doesn't need the god damn title! Lesnar wont stick around to defend it we all know that, Owens has held the belt a long time now, don't waste him losing it on Goldberg vs fucking Lesnar ffs. 

I knew they wouldn't allow Owens to walk into WM as the champion, i fucking knew it.... I mean why have his long title reign culminate at WM? Yeah just have a guy thats held it for a few weeks walk into WM as champion just so they can sell Lesnar vs Goldberg a tiny bit better, even though it doesn't need the fucking belt.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Chris is gonna try to put Goldberg on The List :lmao


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Should've called him Greenberg


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This young guy Goldberg finally getting his push.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Goldberg burying the list.

:lmao


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

that was great goldberg HAHAHA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Or Goldberg will put himself on The List :lmao The best bit was when he put the pen back in Chris' hand LOL.

THAT'S NOT HOW IT WORKS :lol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Goldberg is so over LMAO love it.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I wonder if its odd for Jericho to be standing in the ring next to KO with Goldberg in the ring considering Jericho was around during Goldbergs prime.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Dummy Dummy E Universe!" :lmao


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Lol this is gold


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Which will leave an extremely interesting placement conundrum. You cannot close with a sub 10 minute match in Goldberg/Lesnar which means if you do: that is interesting right there. While Taker might be able to muscle through 20 minutes it looks like his tank is empty and if you close with Randy/Wyatt: A. they haven't locked up much we aren't too sure what chemistry they have and B. that might be brutally slow to the point of crowd apathy though we don't know.


Yea they really don't have a match worthy of closing


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Owens getting fed to Goldberg just seems criminal.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice to see again a old guy who can't wrestle ready to take the title from the young talent. Watching Raw for the first times in months and I found this. I'm out of here.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Johnnycakes1 (Sep 2, 2016)

&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837; jeriKO is gold


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

lol @ Jericho!

Take that KO!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Please......PLEASE let DA MAN, Goldberg, win the WWE Universal Championship and defend it against THE BEAST at WM33!!!!!
:mark::mark:
:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Goldberg putting himself on the list. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The start of the best friend break up :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good just as Owens once setup Jericho for a US title match against his will now Jericho does the same with Owens for the Universal title.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goldberg proving that he's the realest fucker on the roster by putting himself on DA LIST. :done


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poor Owens.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Great promo by GOLDBERG


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Owens getting fed to Goldberg just seems criminal.


I mean... they literally can't have Owens last longer than Brock did at Survivor Series. fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good segment:lol:mark: 

Goldberg's machoness makes them look so soft compared to him.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, KO's title run was nice while it lasted.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Jericho gets the business so much more than anyone else on WWE's roster. He heard that Goldberg chant and immediately got pissed off about it to encourage the crowd to chant louder. It sounds simple but no other heels do shit like that anymore, they just laugh off insults and act too cool for everything.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Man, they're going to do it aren't they?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Fast lane just become a must buy. Yes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I swear, I turned my head for 2 secs and Goldberg didn't have a shirt on. TF.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:mark::mark::mark:
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

One thing you can't deny is that Goldberg has more charisma in his toe than pretty much the entire full-time roster combined.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Great stuff from all 3. I'm usually ready to snooze during raw, so I'm not an apologist, but I'll say this has been a pretty great episode thus far


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Goldberg proving that he's the realest fucker on the roster by putting himself on DA LIST. :done


Dude must be the baddest man on earth.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I wonder who will take the title off of Brock when he beats Goldberg at WrestleMania unless Lesnar screws Goldberg at Fastlane or some shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh fuck off, KO getting the Punk treatment.

A part time champion defending against a challenger who is also a part timer.

Fuck this company, they'll never learn.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

That was a great segment. I swear, Jericho has been killing it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SureUmm said:


> Jericho gets the business so much more than anyone else on WWE's roster. He heard that Goldberg chant and immediately got pissed off about it to encourage the crowd to chant louder. It sounds simple but no other heels do shit like that anymore, they just laugh off insults and act too cool for everything.


Yep, that's why he is the GOAT, Jericho is not just a wrestler, the guy actually _gets_ wrestling. A masterful entertainer and he can adapt and improvise no matter the situation and make the most out of it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was the most natural Goldberg's seemed ever since he came back.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Much better promo than the one two weeks ago for Bill.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> I mean... they literally can't have Owens last longer than Brock did at Survivor Series. fpalm


Sure they can. Just have Owens exit the ring from the bottom rope and waste time running from Goldberg. Owens will last longer than Brock I think.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> I mean... they literally can't have Owens last longer than Brock did at Survivor Series. fpalm


It doesn't end well for KO, no matter how they book it.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Oh fuck off, KO getting the Punk treatment.
> 
> A part time champion defending against a challenger who is also a part timer.
> 
> Fuck this company, they'll never learn.


No one gives a shit about Owens reign, it sucks and it should end, get over it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice little segment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, Goldberg putting himself on the list was really cool, but KO losing the belt against him isn't


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

As much as I like KO, if this means The Beast wins the title at Wrestlemania, I'm ok with it.

:Brock


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Goldberg really bout to win the title :maury


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

RIP Fatboy Owens! :lol

- Vic


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Owens-Goldberg will be a squash that will last less than a minute, perfect way to represent the terrible reign of Owens, tbh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

raw has been great so far, the divas match not so however Charlotte flairs bouncing titties made up for that


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I might have to get the New Resident Evil game it looks interesting.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Good segment but this whole situation is a joke.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> No one gives a shit about Owens reign, it sucks and it should end, get over it.


 Just like Goldberg.

Only idiots think it's smart to have Goldberg main event two PPV's which are shorter than 10 minutes.

I'll be shocked if KO lasts a minute.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar/Goldberg for the Universal Title makes sense since it will really elevate that title before a young main event talent gets it. They will also probably debut that new design that was rumored a few days ago once Goldberg gets it.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> No one gives a shit about Owens reign, it sucks and it should end, get over it.


Yep and once Jericho lost the rumble I didn't want KO vs Jericho happening at all for the universal championship


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Most interesting thing about KO/Goldberg will be if KO gets squashed in a few minutes or not. I mean, the result of the match is extremely obvious.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


> whisker biscuit bitch


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Goldberg really bout to win the title :maury


And the mountains of delusional fools on here will bitch and complain and talk as if they're the majority, whilst the live crowds continue you to pop like crazy and lap it, and Goldberg's return and presence in general, up.

It's going to be beautiful.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Owens-Goldberg will be a squash that will last less than a minute, perfect way to represent the terrible reign of Owens, tbh.


no its a perfect way to show what is wrong with the wwe.


Roman Reigns > my shit that i took few minutes ago > Goldberg
yep goldberg is a terrible wrestler.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I might have to get the New Resident Evil game it looks interesting.


It's great. I highly recommend it.


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

So the Kfc sponsorship is out the Window I take it? ?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

If Sheamus and Cesaro win Sheamus will get the pinfall victory.

If The Club wins Cesaro will eat the pin.

They're still obsessed with protecting Sheamus.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Obese Turtle said:


> Should've called him Greenberg


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Fast lane just become a must buy. Yes


A must buy to watch a part timer squash KO in about one minute to become the UC? :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Time have changed and I'll leave it up to someone else to determine whether it's a good or bad thing but factually: I think if Superstar Billy Graham won the title in 1997 and Goldberg won the title in 2017 it'd be a nearly identical time frame from their first reign...


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Game of Thrones said:


> It's great. I highly recommend it.


I've heard they went back to their roots for this one. Resident Evil 4 is still one of my favorite games.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Cesaro's theme with the Bond Entrance is so unfitting.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Which will leave an extremely interesting placement conundrum. You cannot close with a sub 10 minute match in Goldberg/Lesnar which means if you do: that is interesting right there. While Taker might be able to muscle through 20 minutes it looks like his tank is empty and if you close with Randy/Wyatt: A. they haven't locked up much we aren't too sure what chemistry they have and B. that might be brutally slow to the point of crowd apathy though we don't know.


Cena/Nikki vs Ambreso/Renne vs Miz/Maryse vs Styles/Natalya can close the show that way WWE gets SJW/Feminist cred by having the women main event


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I missed the beginning of the Goldberg segment. Did he actually address the Lesnar challenge? Or did he just come out and challenge for the UT instead?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Part timers are killing this company, when the fuck will they move on and allow their talent to get over?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Enzo is on commentary? Gotta mute my headphones.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> WrestlingOracle said:
> 
> 
> > Which will leave an extremely interesting placement conundrum. You cannot close with a sub 10 minute match in Goldberg/Lesnar which means if you do: that is interesting right there. While Taker might be able to muscle through 20 minutes it looks like his tank is empty and if you close with Randy/Wyatt: A. they haven't locked up much we aren't too sure what chemistry they have and B. that might be brutally slow to the point of crowd apathy though we don't know.
> ...


Kayfabe-wise they have to go with the WWE title match. Orton 'beat' Brock, Goldberg, Undertaker, Reigns and Jericho by winning the Rumble. Having his title match lower on the card than any of their matches shouldn't technically happen.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Cesaro (w/ James Bond meets Magic Mike gimmick) and Sheamus (w/ White Supremacy Slide Show) are my favorite!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

You can't book Owens stronger then Brock. Brock should be killing people at this point in the show. Interrupt every match. Start now. Sheamus has been on my TV too long.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol so are they just not gonna air anymore Emmalina vignettes after 5 months of playing them? Lol fucking idiots had no idea what to do with Emma so they played vignettes for months and during that time they didn't take 1 minute to come up with anything for her. Now they're just not even playing the vignettes anymore and saying "Ya know what? forget it we aint got time to come up with anything for Emma nix this shit".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That entrance from Cesaro n Sheamus was epic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Club retaining here I imagine.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I missed the beginning of the Goldberg segment. Did he actually address the Lesnar challenge? Or did he just come out and challenge for the UT instead?


He did, and he accepted a match with Brock at WM.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Club as Tag Team Champions.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I won't be thrilled if this leads to Cesaro vs Fella one last time at Mania.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Machine Gun with that championship gold! :banderas


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I find it funny that folks don't want Goldberg as champion but those same people have no problem with Lesnar as champion.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> Cena/Nikki vs Ambreso/Renne vs Miz/Maryse vs Styles/Natalya can close the show that way WWE gets SJW/Feminist cred by having the women main event


Lol why Styles & Natalya?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

club vs swiss irish vs big enzo at fastlane


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Punk was 100% right with everything he said.

He was smart to get out when he did.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ACSplyt said:


> I wonder who will take the title off of Brock when he beats Goldberg at WrestleMania unless Lesnar screws Goldberg at Fastlane or some shit.


Ten bucks it'll be Reigns.


----------



## DanTheMan_89 (Mar 27, 2014)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I missed the beginning of the Goldberg segment. Did he actually address the Lesnar challenge? Or did he just come out and challenge for the UT instead?


He accepted the WM challenge with like no objections......even though he's 2-0 against Brock and embarrassed him in the Rumble.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

We are the omen in the sky!!! Gallows and Anderson finally winning the Raw Tag Team Titles was awesome!!!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

southrnbygrace said:


> I find it funny that folks don't want Goldberg as champion but those same people have no problem with Lesnar as champion.


well i witnessed ****3/4 star matches with lesnar. just sayin.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Irrelevant said:


> Lol why Styles & Natalya?


Well he's going to need something to do at mania, if not that you have the battle royal


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Part timers are killing this company, when the fuck will they move on and allow their talent to get over?


they see what we see... the new guys cant get over on their own.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cesaro shoulder is taped up and he is still throwing uppercuts. fpalm


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Punk was 100% right with everything he said.
> 
> He was smart to get out when he did.


And he will be the biggest hypocrite in the world once he becomes one of those part timers when he comes back. AND HE WILL BE BACK. Book mark this.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I've heard they went back to their roots for this one. Resident Evil 4 is still one of my favorite games.


In that it is more horror based, Capcom definitely did go back to RE's roots. It's far less action oriented and more horror based. It's still different, but much closer to Resident Evil's roots than the more action based RE games of late.

A great game, IMO.

Enjoy it if you get it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

OK WWE, I'm hanging around for 2 things...

(1) Reigns vs. Joe

(2) The awesome video package announcing the Rock & Roll Express as the next inductees into the Hall of Fame.

Bring it on. :bosstrips


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so are they just not gonna air anymore Emmalina vignettes after 5 months of playing them? Lol fucking idiots had no idea what to do with Emma so they played vignettes for months and during that time they didn't take 1 minute to come up with anything for her. Now they're just not even playing the vignettes anymore and saying "Ya know what? forget it we aint got time to come up with anything for Emma nix this shit".


They obviously don't care. Raw's women's division is a mess.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I like the idea of WM being two nights.

Have some Takeover matches and SD on the Saturday and the part time fuckery that is Raw on Sunday.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Game of Thrones said:


> In that is more horror based, Capcom definitely did go back to RE's roots. It's far less action oriented and more horror based. It's still different, but much closer to Resident Evil's roots than the more action based RE games of late.
> 
> A great game, IMO.
> 
> Enjoy it if you get it.


Thanks I hope I will enjoy it! :grin2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It would be nice to see Cesaro for 2 seconds on tv without Sheamus up his ass, these two have been paired together for over a year in matches and in tag team matches, i'm so fucking tired of seeing them together.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Goldberg accepting the challenge from Lesnar makes no sense. Lesnar should be the one going into Mania with the belt so Goldberg would have incentive to face him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> they see what we see... the new guys aren't allowed to get over on their own.


 FTFY


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If all of this stuff ends with Lesnar winning the title, then I'm gonna be so disappointed. Lesnar DOES NOT need the title. And neither does Goldberg for that matter. I enjoyed that segment with him, Chris and KO but I don't want him winning the title.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> It would be nice to see Cesaro for 2 seconds on tv without Sheamus up his ass, these two have been paired together for over a year in matches and in tag team matches, i'm so fucking tired of seeing them together.


Cesaro is like the gob of peanut butter you hide the heartworm medication in when you feed it to your dog.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> well i witnessed ****3/4 star matches with lesnar. just sayin.


And I've never seen a Lesnar match I've enjoyed. I guess it's all in the eyes of the beholder. 

My point was more about people complaining about Goldberg being a part timer, but then being ok with Lesnar, who is ALSO a part timer. I don't think either of them should be champion, to be perfectly honest. The champion should always be a fulltime guy who actually cares about being there week in and week out.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If all of this stuff ends with Lesnar winning the title, then I'm gonna be so disappointed. Lesnar DOES NOT need the title. And neither does Goldberg for that matter. I enjoyed that segment with him, Chris and KO but I don't want him winning the title.


 Too bad, he is... but the good news for you is Roman will beat both of them because Roman Reigns > everyone else.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Ten bucks it'll be Reigns.


I'm a fan of Brock & Roman, but it better happen at SummerSlam if that's the case, no sooner.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If all of this stuff ends with Lesnar winning the title, then I'm gonna be so disappointed. Lesnar DOES NOT need the title. And neither does Goldberg for that matter. I enjoyed that segment with him, Chris and KO but I don't want him winning the title.


Well the plan seems to be...

1. Goldberg beats Owens for the title
2. Lesnar beats Goldberg for the title
3. Reigns beats Taker
4. Reigns beats Lesnar for the title

At least that's how I think will play out.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Can Goldberg wrestle? I'm not trying to be mean but most of the matches he has had lately have been very short. I've been watching old stuff on the Network like old Monday Night Raws and Monday Nitro's but Goldberg hasn't showed up just yet in WCW so I don't know if he can or not. The Bret Hart/Stone Cold Feud is interesting on Raw. It's interesting to see how things used to be.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So Enzo & Cass are FINALLY getting in the Title Picture. About damn time. I thought they'd never get a shot.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Coming directly out of Mania 30 when it looked like the company was going to work hard to put together a proper marketing package to put Cesaro into superstardom now seems like ancient history.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

southrnbygrace said:


> And I've never seen a Lesnar match I've enjoyed. I guess it's all in the eyes of the beholder.
> 
> My point was more about people complaining about Goldberg being a part timer, but then being ok with Lesnar, who is ALSO a part timer. I don't think either of them should be champion, to be perfectly honest. The champion should always be a fulltime guy who actually cares about being there week in and week out.


 Goldberg isn't in Lesnar's league, he can actually work and his promos are great (Heyman). 

It helps when the other options to carry the title on Raw are Reigns, Rollins, Balor or KO..


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Zigberg said:


> And the mountains of delusional fools on here will bitch and complain and talk as if they're the majority, whilst the live crowds continue you to pop like crazy and lap it, and Goldberg's return and presence in general, up.
> 
> It's going to be beautiful.


Interesting.



Zigberg said:


> Bryan vs Heath Slater on Superstars
> Bryan vs El Torito on Main Event
> Bryan vs Zack Ryder on Smackdown pre-show


Here's a post by you shitting on DANIEL BRYAN and ZACK RYDER.
Two of the most naturally mega over superstars of recent history, that's a fact. So.. why were you so against these 2 if it's all about the CROWD POPS? By your logic neither of them deserve the treatment you insinuate and Zack Ryder should have been world champion by crowd reaction alone. 

Now is it about the crowd, or is it just you've got those nostalgia goggles on just a bit to tight holding on to your childhood hero?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Today's wrestlers always fucking stop and pause before the 10th hit. It's so stupid, the fans obviously just want to keep counting.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

called it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Triple threat tag title match at Fastlane?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I'm a fan of Brock & Roman, but it better happen at SummerSlam if that's the case, no sooner.


It will they wont have Brock hold that belt for a year. It will be summer slam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Cesar/Sheamus vs Enzo/Cass for the #1 contender spot?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why do Enzo and Cass get to just waltz down to the ring and decide they are getting the next title shot? They've been feuding with Rusev and not involved in the tag division at all.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty certain HHH-Rollins is still on as they never ruled him out.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins update is next...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I swear that, as much as I like Enzo and Cass, they deserve to get their asses beat


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Ten bucks it'll be Reigns.


Undoubtedly


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, Rollins' update next...fingers crossed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Here we are again with Vince trying to convince the world he isn't racist...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Part timers are killing this company, *when the fuck will they move on and allow their talent to get over?*


Probably when they have no Choice


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth update time. I bet we won't hear much we didn't already know.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I swear that, as much as I like Enzo and Cass, they deserve to get their asses beat


I love Enzo, but he just puts himself in situations to get his ass kicked. To the point where I’m like “yeah, you deserved to get beat up in a hotel room and get kicked in the face.”


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gallows and Anderson actually thinking like a smart heel team in order to retain their titles? What sorcery is this?

And hopefully this means that Team SAWFT will finally get back into the tag title hunt.



wkc_23 said:


> Dat booty












Repped.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

southrnbygrace said:


> And I've never seen a Lesnar match I've enjoyed. I guess it's all in the eyes of the beholder.
> 
> My point was more about people complaining about Goldberg being a part timer, but then being ok with Lesnar, who is ALSO a part timer. I don't think either of them should be champion, to be perfectly honest. The champion should always be a fulltime guy who actually cares about being there week in and week out.



i can accept lesnar as champion for one reason and one reason only and thats is he can work phenomenal matches with he right opponents.
punk summerslam 13, rumble 2015, ....
Goldberg is shit in the ring and is 50 years old. thats the difference between them.

still i dont want them as champion in this life. lesnar had his run. goldberg should not win the title.

i mean even if roman would be champion right now i still would be for roman keeping the title.
goldberg as champion is a no go. but if you love 1 minute squash matches that you see every week on raw (strowman matches) your gonna be okay with it.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I imagine Trips will ensure he works with someone who can compliment his style well or at least has the versatility to do so considering while 30 was a modern classic, his last two Mania outings: 31 vs Sting was generally extremely mixed and lambasted by some and 32 it is a fact that you could visibly people getting up and leaving as the match dragged on.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LOl @ people wanting to fork out $10 to see Goldberg's 1 minute squashes :lmao

There is such a thing as value...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

If Rollins can't make it for WM then they literally wasted months and months and months of build up, just fucking wasted, sucha damn shame if it doesn't get to happen.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

i like had no idea jackie robinson was the first african american to play in major league baseball.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok here we go.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Does anyone else find it weird how the WWE gets ONLY black people to talk about black history month?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE loves playing the same god damn video packages over and over again, why is this playing AGAIN? Why?


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, i might have missed a part but did she say Jacky Robinson is the only player of any sport to have his number retired by every team of his sport? Because that's not true, Wayne Gretzky number 99 is retired for all NHL teams.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They have to fill up time if they are replaying the video package


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why on earth would HHH be scared of Rollins? HHH is kayfabe a destroyer while Rollins was a chicken shit for most of his singles career.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck holy fuck WWE.COM cm punk is back


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> If Rollins can't make it for WM then they literally wasted months and months and months of build up, just fucking wasted, sucha damn shame if it doesn't get to happen.


It will at Summerslam if WM is a no go.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Rollins is a slightly less hammy Bobby Briggs


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The fact that they have kept hammering home Rollins vs. HHH with the video packages, makes me a little optimistic.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> FTFY


KO has been champ since august. hes been awful the whole time.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE loves playing the same god damn video packages over and over again, why is this playing AGAIN? Why?


 Gotta make Haitch look strong.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Stephleref said:


> Wait, i might have missed a part but did she say Jacky Robinson is the only player of any sport to have his number retired by every team of his sport? Because that's not true, Wayne Gretzky number 99 is retired for all NHL teams.


Edit:Nvm


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Seth recovers soon! :rollins


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Stephleref said:


> Wait, i might have missed a part but did she say Jacky Robinson is the only player of any sport to have his number retired by every team of his sport? Because that's not true, Wayne Gretzky number 99 is retired for all NHL teams.


This mas me mad when I heard them say this. Gretzky has that honor as well.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So nothing we didn't already know.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That's it?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, I was right. They told us NOTHING.

That was WWE's way of saying "we don't know whether Seth will make Mania yet, so we're stalling" lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

New Day? :damn Was hoping for a streak of weeks without them.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That's an update? :lmao

I guess they're going to leave it late to decide whether to go ahead? On the other hand, HHH hasn't come out to brag about it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao Great update!

Besides that, been a pretty decent Raw thus far.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ummmm is that it? We all already seen that tweet from Rollins days ago.... Did they really hype up an update to only tell us shit that was already out in the internet? Seriously?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Talk about a waste of time


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Rollins will be 100% at Mania.
They promoting him HEAVYILY.

great way to get face reactions for rollins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, I was right. They told us NOTHING.
> 
> That was WWE's way of saying "we don't know whether Seth will make Mania yet, so we're stalling" lol.


Nah they should know by now and they are still building up Rollins/Triple H. This thing is a go :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Is it just me or is Corey Graves fully on his game now on Raw? he seemed a bit uncomfortable with the adjustment, but now he's back to the Graves I grew to love.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> LOl @ people wanting to fork out $10 to see Goldberg's 1 minute squashes :lmao
> 
> There is such a thing as value...


People did it with Mike Tyson back close to 3 decades ago...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Really, a feud with The Shining Stars out of nowhere? Orton would be proud


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Resident Evil 4 is still one of my favorite games.












:banderas


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big E is a fucking savage!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Nah they should know by now and they are still building up Rollins/Triple H. This thing is a go :mark:


Well, I hope you're right!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> People did it with Mike Tyson back close to 3 decades ago...


 Tyson's matches being short aren't a certainty.... Goldberg you know can't work longer than 10 minutes.

And please, Tyson knocking someone's ass out > Goldberg shortchanging fans with a two move main event.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I WANT AN ICE CREAM BAR! lol. real reason why that got a pop. lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Watch next week New Day has ice cream bars.:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Rollins will be 100% at Mania.
> They promoting him HEAVYILY.
> 
> great way to get face reactions for rollins.


Yep, it is definitely on :mark:


----------



## JollyKrun (Aug 22, 2016)

So they actually decided that there was a tag team on RAW, wow!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ICE CREAM!!! Ice cream is pretty cool! :grin2::wink2:


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

New Day gimmick has gotten stale, how much til people start booing them?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

New Day truly rocks by shifting away from their MLP-inspired pastel color scheme to a much more tolerable color scheme.

And :done if they do what Punk couldn't do and actually bring back WWE ice cream bars.



TheFackingCrow said:


> Dude must be the baddest man on earth.


I dunno about that. Dude's definitely a monster, though.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

new day seriously needs to disband.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, I hope you're right!


Yeah let's hope at least tonight has made me much more optimistic.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Stephleref said:


> Wait, i might have missed a part but did she say Jacky Robinson is the only player of any sport to have his number retired by every team of his sport? Because that's not true, Wayne Gretzky number 99 is retired for all NHL teams.


Yeah she did. Just trying to stay topical while alternate truths are popular.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Nah they should know by now and they are still building up Rollins/Triple H. This thing is a go :mark:


Yeah you're most likely right, they should definitely know by now, i mean Rollins already got checked out and everything, shouldn't take 2 weeks to know if he's gonna be able to wrestle by WM. Them not telling us still after a week does kinda indicate its still gonna happen, why else would they drag this out and keep people hoping its still on only to disappoint them?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

New Day with mic time? Glad I left my headphones on mute after Enzo came out (though I'm not sure if he talked or not...). Oh well. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The fact they're still heavily promoting Seth's crusade against Triple H is very promising!

I need to see that match at Mania, and I need to meet THE MAN :mark:


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Big E please turn heel and smash both those goofs


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> New Day gimmick has gotten stale, how much til people start booing them?


When they get a superman push/booking and being shoved on peoples throats for a few years.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Tyson's matches being short aren't a certainty.... Goldberg you know can't work longer than 10 minutes.


People that would buy a show in large part due to Goldberg aren't thinking in that way though. They're thinking "Goldberg's gonna wrestle again? Awesome! I wanna watch that!"

Thing is, I'm not sure how many of those people are left.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Crucial said:


> :banderas


HELP ME LEON will forever be etched into my brain lol!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Wish Carlito would come back to the E


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Gallows and Anderson actually thinking like a smart heel team in order to retain their titles? What sorcery is this?
> 
> And hopefully this means that Team SAWFT will finally get back into the tag title hunt.
> 
> ...


More Bayley booty you ask?.. GOTCHU.




























:Tripslick


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nicky Midss said:


> new day seriously needs to disband.


If they do I want them to remain friends, like it be a mutual thing.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Primo looks like he gained weight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah you're most likely right, they should definitely know by now, i mean Rollins already got checked out and everything, shouldn't take 2 weeks to know if he's gonna be able to wrestle by WM. Them not telling us still after a week does kinda indicate its still gonna happen, why else would they drag this out and keep people hoping its still on only to disappoint them?


Right, I'm not entirely convinced he'll make it but I am much more optimistic after tonight. I think the second evaluation he just had was just to keep an eye on his development and to be certain.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Shining Stars have always been a good team. They're not a top team but they're the type of team that's a foundation for a tag division. Blandish heels that are good enough in the ring to look credible when putting over the more charismatic teams.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

End this match pls


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Big E please turn heel and smash both those goofs


This is completely off topic but that Joker Gif in your signature is so creepy lol!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> More Bayley booty you ask?.. GOTCHU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You left out my favorite GIF of her ass


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

its a work since the beginning the only thing that make it look real was the scene when joe asked if rollins was okay.
if they did that on purpose wwe is clever


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Weren't Primo and Epico tag champs once?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Awesome bump by Primo on that dropkick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ND needs a reboot of some kind.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> You left out my favorite GIF of her ass


Every bayley ass gif is my favorite, tbh :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> its a work since the beginning the only thing that make it look real was the scene when joe asked if rollins was okay.
> if they did that on purpose wwe is clever


Thing is that Joe never targeted the knee. I think the injury is real but not serious and they are just playing it up for the sake of the story.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

can someone explain me what booty juice is?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> HELP ME LEON will forever be etched into my brain lol!


HEEEEELLLLLLP! 

Tell me about it! :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Shining Stars are a bunch bums. How do they still have jobs?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Weren't Primo and Epico tag champs once?


Yes they were, they were working with Rosa Mendez at the time.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Those pointy shoes that Woods wears got to go!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

SureUmm said:


> Shining Stars have always been a good team. They're not a top team but they're the type of team that's a foundation for a tag division. Blandish heels that are good enough in the ring to look credible when putting over the more charismatic teams.


I agree. I do wish they were used better. I mean they could have them feud with New Day.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Caruso :banderas


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What a scarf by the GOAT.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> can someone explain me what booty juice is?


I, uh.....I don't think you wanna know


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Woods drowned his sorrows with ice cream after the Super Bowl, no?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So many PPVs lol

And I bet ratings will drop hard for the 3rd hour this week


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

23 inch biceps..... Big E is really big no doubt and was a powerlifter pre-WWE but Ronnie Coleman had 24 inch biceps and he's one of the kings of bodybuilding. Methinks that was inflated.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Charly kind of scares me. She's really hot but she seems very...severe. Like she'd be mean as fuck to you over something that didn't warrant it, and maybe do terrible things to you in the bedroom.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

No more La Parka for a while (again), y'all. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828795038402441216


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Annnnnnd Sami Zayn will be the next US champ


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

KO and Jericho have been great together but now I kinda want them to break-up and feud with each other.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

"I am going to beat Goldberg." If you listen closely, you can hear laughter in the background.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They are so gonna breakup in Fastlane


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> KO and Jericho have been great together but now I kinda want them to break-up and feud with each other.


They've been spinning their wheels with this feud for way too long. Time to move things along.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeri-KO. Best friends Now, Then, and Forever


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yes they were, they were working with Rosa Mendez at the time.


Wow. That must a been a while back. Good for them for still being in the company.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> This is completely off topic but that Joker Gif in your signature is so creepy lol!


The comic it's from is worse. He tries to cut Harley's face off :bob


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's stupid they're teasing a Chris/KO breakup cos they already did that last year just to do that fake-out. Now it feels forced.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God its time for New Day to end already, they've been together for years now, they was the tag champions for over a fucking year, theres nothing else for them to do as a team imo. Break them up and let Big E get on a serious singles run again, imo Big E should turn heel and beat the shit out of both of them, and cut a promo the next week about how he's tired of being held down by them and that his career was never gonna go anywhere dancing with those idiots.

How long can they keep this dumb act of theirs going for? Jesus end it already its had a long enough run, you can't keep doing the same act for years before it gets stale and needs to end.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rock n Roll Express


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rock & Roll Express.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Goldberg/Lesnar have already told their story going into Mania and who knows if Taker will be there on the regular this year or if Reigns has gotta do most the build himself so if HHH/Rollins is off the table: Jericho/Owens are going to have a big burden as potentially the only non-small Raw match where both men are consistently there to generate new content for the feud.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see the Rock 'n' Roll Express being HoF-bound. A bit surprised if took them this long to get in.



wkc_23 said:


> More Bayley booty you ask?.. GOTCHU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:done


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Many of the young talents need to watch some RNR Express and soak in some of Ricky Morton's babyface selling.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao who in the blue hell are these two geeks?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> The comic it's from is worse. He tries to cut Harley's face off :bob


Oh so is that why they had Joker's face get cut off on Gotham? they following that from something from the animated show?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Angle & R/R Express. Damn good HOF class thus far.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

If Sami Zayn beats the GOAT fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> :Tripslick


*YUP!*


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I have no clue who they are as they're long before my time, but congrats to them on getting inducted to the HOF I'm sure they deserve it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL the fan girls just kissing the RnR Express in that video package, you'd never get away with something like that now :lmao


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I want Zayn to win this. Think it's high time he become's a champion.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Jeri-KO. Best friends Now, Then, and Forever


Truly one of the greatest OTPs in the history of our industry. :sk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't know WWE has the footage, but I would love for them to put on the WWE Network one of the very few times where the Rock 'n' Roll Express faced off against The (Midnight) Rockers.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope Cornette is the one to induct those young bucks into the HOF :cornette


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Oh so is that why they had Joker's face get cut off on Gotham? they following that from something from the animated show?


I'm not that far in Gotham but in a semi recent comic he cuts his own face off, then stitches it back on with like 4-5 stitches. It's not from a show, my sig is just a gif made from the comic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> I don't know WWE has the footage, but I would love for them to put on the WWE Network one of the very few times where the Rock 'n' Roll Express faced off against The (Midnight) Rockers.


I HAVE to see that. The battle of the babyfaces. :lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

My god, Goldberg is entertaining. Overshadows the entire roster.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jojo a bad b*tch.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jojo! :tucky


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I hope a Canadian wins this match.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> I hope Cornette is the one to induct those young bucks into the HOF :cornette


Would love to see the entire Midnight Express (Cornette, Eaton, Condrey & Lane) induct the Rock & Roll Express


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> I hope Cornette is the one to induct those young bucks into the HOF :cornette


Cornette in the WWE at a time when he generally hates the product with a live mic for the first time in nearly twenty years not counting developmental. Talk about "get your popcorn ready"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> The comic it's from is worse. He tries to cut Harley's face off :bob


AHHHH!!! Oh my goodness!!! :andre


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

JeriGOAT v KO v Zayn at WM


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sami Zayn to lose some more tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match should be good.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Wow. That must a been a while back. Good for them for still being in the company.


Yeah they were also Los Matadores too but then they went back to being Primo and Epico. Considering the gimmick changes and stuff they have done pretty well even though they are jobbers now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> God its time for New Day to end already, they've been together for years now, they was the tag champions for over a fucking year, theres nothing else for them to do as a team imo. Break them up and let Big E get on a serious singles run again, imo Big E should turn heel and beat the shit out of both of them, and cut a promo the next week about how he's tired of being held down by them and that his career was never gonna go anywhere dancing with those idiots.


I'm still waiting for that to happen.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> I'm not that far in Gotham but in a semi recent comic he cuts his own face off, then stitches it back on with like 4-5 stitches. It's not from a show, my sig is just a gif made from the comic.


Oh i see, sorry if i spoiled Gotham for you. Was just curious cause i was kinda confused and wondering why they done that, guess they're following the comic storyline.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I hate that. The match started off nicely, they got some transitions going and it was building. Then WHOA FLIP DIVE TO THE FLOOR YEAHHH commercial break. They ruin the flow of shit just to shoehorn in spots.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL the fan girls just kissing the RnR Express in that video package, you'd never get away with something like that now :lmao


I've seen girls literally take Ricky Morton down to his knees by jumping on him!! They were LOVED by the fans as a whole, but teenaged girls adored them!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Why is there so many ass pics of Bayley?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *YUP!*


Man i would've killed to be that turnbuckle pad that night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL the fan girls just kissing the RnR Express in that video package, you'd never get away with something like that now :lmao


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Jojo a bad b*tch.





Crucial said:


> Jojo! :tucky


This is no longer the Raw 02/06 thread, its the Jojo Thread.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL the fan girls just kissing the RnR Express in that video package, you'd never get away with something like that now :lmao


That happened ALOT to the good looking babyfaces back in the day. With the Von Erichs it seems like half their matches were them fighting off the ladies so they could get in the ring. Endless minutes of hugs, kisses, groping it got insane. Then again, there was really never any separation between fans and wrestlers back in the day.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Yeah they were also Los Matadores too but then they went back to being Primo and Epico. Considering the gimmick changes and stuff they have done pretty well even though they are jobbers now.


Yeah I knew that but I just couldn't remember for sure if they were champs.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Why is there so many ass pics of Bayley?


Better question would be, Why aren't there more ass pics of Bayley?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> More Bayley booty you ask?.. GOTCHU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLESSED!


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Why is there so many ass pics of Bayley?


You complaining?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zayn is such a scrub! :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Woot woot Jericho retains!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"This is awesome"

Why can't a decent match just be????? Why does everything have to have a "this is awesome" chant????

Stop lowering the standards!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, because kicking out of the superkick/codebreaker combo is reserved only for Roman :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami will likely get another shot at Fastlane.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Lionhearted GOAT retains! :dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The Lionhearted GOAT retains! :dance


"LionHeart" Chris Jericho.

:mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

dclikewah said:


>


_
Drop dead gorgeous._


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

create the galaxy title for the part timers please.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it just me or did Joe look slimmer in that suit then he looked just then?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man i'm so pumped to see Joe in action for the first time on Raw! Really hope he gets the pinfall, even if its due to Braun interfering, i don't want no bullshit DQ ending.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> That happened ALOT to the good looking babyfaces back in the day. With the Von Erichs it seems like half their matches were them fighting off the ladies so they could get in the ring. Endless minutes of hugs, kisses, groping it got insane. Then again, there was really never any separation between fans and wrestlers back in the day.


I guess things were a lot different back then! I couldn't imagine ever doing that to someone, personal boundries and all that. I think Roman Reigns mentioned that when he would walk though the crowd that he sometimes got his butt grabbed or something like that. It's crazy how some people will act when they like someone famous, keep your hands to yourself unless they say you can touch them or whatever.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Game of Thrones said:


> "This is awesome"
> 
> Why can't a decent match just be????? Why does everything have to have a "this is awesome" chant????
> 
> Stop lowering the standards!


Chants changing throughout the match depending on how good it is would be pretty funny. "THIS JUST STARTED!" to "THIS IS DECENT!" to "THIS IS GREAT!" and finally to "THIS IS AWESOME!"


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Official:

Goldberg will challenge KO for the WWE Universal Championship at Fastlane, and....

Goldberg will take on Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania!

Too. Much. Hype.

:mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Non related, but the Logan movie looks so fucking cool ngl


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Put the show back on, plz.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Does Pitbull on the official song mean we gotta endure a live performance of Pitbull at Wrestlemania?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

If Lesnar costs Goldberg the title then he is dumb.
He could be champ at mania if he let goldberg win.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i'm worried Vince wont allow Joe to use the Muscle Buster since what happened with Tyson Kidd. I know he used it in NXT after that incident but now he's in Vince's world on the main roster. Seeing as he didn't use it on Rollins last week tells me he might not be allowed to use it, and the choke will be his finisher.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They got Sasha looking so pathetic.:done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> If Lesnar costs Goldberg the title then he is dumb.
> He could be champ at mania if he let goldberg win.


That's why that's not happening.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MY QUEEN!!!! :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Charlotte can be so mean man lol dang! Poor Sasha!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Aries! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why does Austin Aries have a banana in his pocket? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Austin Aries! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

King of the CW doesn't exactly say much these days, sadly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sasha so fucking buried lol, she is turning heel, no doubt about it


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> God i'm worried Vince wont allow Joe to use the Muscle Buster since what happened with Tyson Kidd. I know he used it in NXT after that incident but now he's in Vince's world on the main roster. Seeing as he didn't use it on Rollins last week tells me he might not be allowed to use it, and the choke will be his finisher.


Or if he doesnt use it tonight he saves it for his first PPV match. Same thing was said about the styles clash last year.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

If Aries can get along with everyone and keep his nose clean, he's gonna have a job with WWE for a long time. He can fit into so many roles.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh look Neville throwing the title into the ring...what's that? Oh yeah, it is not Reigns so nobody complains :lol


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I hope Sasha interferes in the title match next week just so it isn't the same Charlotte loses the title on Raw scenario (also to cement her heel turn  ).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Almost completely forgot that 205 Live is a thing.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Oh look Neville throwing the title into the ring...what's that? Oh yeah, it is not Reigns so nobody complains :lol


Cruiserweight title doesn't have the prestige that the WWE WH title had.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> If Aries can get along with everyone and keep his nose clean, he's gonna have a job with WWE for a long time. He can fit into so many roles.


Absolutely.

Great in the ring, as well as out of it. Dude is really great wherever WWE puts him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Headliner said:


> They got Sasha looking so pathetic.:done


I know, and it sucks! :frown2: Hopefully they build her back up again.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

neville is vanilla


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> King of the CW doesn't exactly say much these days, sadly.


Yeah its kinda like saying you're the king of the geeks in school.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Oh look Neville throwing the title into the ring...what's that? Oh yeah, it is not Reigns so nobody complains :lol


Maybe because he is a heel? In fact Naito (a heel) treats the title even worse in NJPW and he is the most over guy in Japan


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Please say "Alicia Foooox"!!!!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I hate to say it, but Cedric Alexander is lame as fuck so far. He's the most generic guy in the division right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys are actually getting a promo segment with more than one guy involved? Wow.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DAR! :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> *Charlotte can be so mean man lol dang!* Poor Sasha!


The truth can be mean sometimes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

All hail the King of the Cruiserweights! 

JACKIE BOY IS HERE TOO! :WOO


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Alicia FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKSSSSS :fuckthis


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So has Vince made it mandatory that Dar has to say Alicia Fox at least once every Raw? I heard he loves how Noam says her name.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Woof. Going back to the KU game.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here comes Tony Nease's abs :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Here comes Tony Nese's abs!" :lmao I love Austin.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

and here comes tony neese's abs. I FUCKING LOVE YOU ARIES!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can we have Aries v Neville at wrestlemania please :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least Austin Aries is adding some life to the division.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Lol they don't even give Tony a mic. Seems like WWE knows all to well how bad he is on the mic.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

It's so fitting that Tony Nese's theme is one of those "whoaa oh ohh whoa oh oh oh" songs, just sets off his nothing-persona perfectly.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, what nonsense is this? Everyone just coming out and they're letting TJP talk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Abs.

:mj4


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why does Austin Aries have a banana in his pocket?


I think it has to do with reddit awhile go there was post saying if any wrestler Read that sub Reddit say banana in promo or anything that is what he is doing


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

T.J. Perkins!!! :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Noam Dar got a reaction so I'm happy.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

TJP should be heel.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

3 on 3 CW match tonight! Plz!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're going crazy, MAGGLE!

:mj4

If only they did this shit in the matches.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay, okay I've been a fan of Aries for years. That said, he may be the "greatest man to ever live' but, an influx of too many geeks means I've checked out. As great as he is he cannot save this shit.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

T.J. Pehhhhhhhhhhkins


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That's right Neville ! TROLL !!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Woof. Going back to the KU game.


I'm already watching the Spurs-Grizzlies game.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

T.J. actually has merch. :mase

And :mark: at our Extraordinary Gentleman taking on our King of the CWs.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Neville: "Gootteeemmm."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Decent trolljob by Neville.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Perkins is dying as a face, the crowd gives absolutely not one single fuck about him, you hear silence with some feint boos in the background whenever he speaks.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Perkins is dying as a face, the crowd gives absolutely not one single fuck about him, you hear silence with some feint boos in the background whenever he speaks.


He ran out of continues ages ago I don't even know how he is allowed to character select anymore.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

they should give goldberg n shane an in ring segment to see if they could flood an arena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emma.

:mj4

Get out. You guys fucked it up.

unkout


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Still teasing Emmalina and they say it's next week. They said that a couple of months ago, so I don't believe it :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope that got a pop in the crowd lol, it's just a 'fucking finally' pop though lol.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> The truth can be mean sometimes.


Maybe so but I like both Sasha and Charlotte. :grin2:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

EMMALINA NEXT WEEK! :mark:

HO-LEE SHIT!

HO-LEE SHIT!

HO-LEE SHIT!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Alright, Emma! :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

IDGAF about Emma(lina). Shame as I like her but I just really don't care.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Is Emmalina an extremely extended version of "women take for_ever_ to get ready, am I right fellas?"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WWE was just waiting for Valentine for her to comeback


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Emmalina next Week, another troll job?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emmalina finally debuts next week. :mase

No bikini-type of gear = No buys. :homer2


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Noam Dar = CW version of early WWE, Kurt Angle. Not ring ability, but personality.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys continue to work the boring WWE style.

Absolutely unbelievable. fpalm

Fuck Vince.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Samoa Joe got The Inevitable as a tagline, but in all fairness, it should have gone to Tony Nese. He has a match on every single Raw and every single 205Live.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I bet Emmalina gets the Eva Marie treatment next week, lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> He ran out of continues ages ago I don't even know how he is allowed to character select anymore.


(I always loved this jingle. I had the Game Gear version.)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I've wanted to see Neville vs Neese, ever since Neese debuted on RAW!


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> WWE was just waiting for Valentine for her to comeback


Raw isn't on Valentines Day it's the day before


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Is Emmalina really gonna debut? We have waited awhile so I'm not sure if I believe this. I guess we will have to wait until next week to find out. Do you think they are gonna serve us somehow?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If Emma isn't coming out half nekkid next week Imma be tight as fuck.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The kids love TJP.
Neville telling a great story as a hell.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Emmalina finally debuts next week. :mase
> 
> No bikini-type of gear = No buys. :homer2


Better be something special in store for us considering how long it's been delayed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Love that backbreaker.:mark:


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> If Emma isn't coming out half nekkid next week Imma be tight as fuck.


Not on a PG show


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Love that backbreaker.:mark:


Looks brutal. Good finisher.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You should've known better than to have slighted your king, Dar. :quite

Cedric's Lumbar Check is too fucking good, though. wens2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice backbreaker at least.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jesus that fucking lumbar check


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I feel bad for the cruiserweights. They were DOA and WWE has done nothing to try and help them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828809305029799936


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The festival of friendship!!


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

When will they turn on eachother?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

85 pages of posts in nearly 3 hours.. wow. I remember when Raw would pull 300+ pages.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Festival of Friendship, this should be hilarious!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, let's go Reigns!

Expecting some fuckery at the end of the match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Lumbar Check is cool but it's no Suplex Backbreaker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank goodness this show is almost over.


----------



## Vejito (Nov 21, 2016)

Falcons blew a 28-3 lead!


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> 85 pages of posts in nearly 3 hours.. wow. I remember when Raw would pull 300+ pages.


That was before they took most of what was good from Raw and put it on Smackdown.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Just tuned in and i see their doing Joe Vs Reigns on free tv, this should be interesting


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Decent amount of time left, looks like they should be able to go for a while before shenanigans start.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Samoa Joe is about to main event RAW.....what a damn moment.:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho is such a great speaker, he says his lines with such confidence.

That said, that came off so gay... especially when they looked at each other..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saving the best for last


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

The Big Dog vs The Circus Elephant is up next on Raw! Not sure which is worse Reigns nickname or that Joe music.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe is debuting in the main event of Raw against their top guy on Raw. Thats fuckin huge for Joe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Give Joe the clean win. Joe needs to be established and a loss doesn't hurt Reigns at all. Even a DQ does nothing at all for Joe and just gives off the vibe of more of the same.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Time Reigns to look strong


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Jericho and Owens just suck every bit of enjoyment I might get out of every show. I cannot wait for Chris to leave and Owens to off my screen so much.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

It looks like Stardust is on that WWE Champions phone game or at least he is in the ads.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I get advertising the PPV itself but why don't they leave that video package for SD?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not watching. Did they ever give an update on Rollins' injury?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Got a ticket for EC, looks to be a top heavy card but I expected that when I bought it. 

Got a hard cam ticket, should be visible all night. Any sign ideas?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It is that time of the week, time to MAKE ROMAN LOOK STRONG!!!

And lol at RAW promoting the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Jericho is such a great speaker, he says his lines with such confidence.
> 
> That said, that came off so gay... especially when they looked at each other..


JeriKO is the LGBT storyline that Stephanie was talking about.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok again, WHY is Raw promoting a SDL ppv? Isn't this supposed to be a competition between them? a brand war? Why are they promoting the rival brands ppv? I understand USA and the Network promoting both brands but why is Michael Cole and the Raw announcers directly promoting the ppv?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Yuck. Watching Cena take the strap off a much better, much more deserving man in the P1 himself, AJ Styles, is awful. I never take wresting seriously but that one, expected or not, was putrid, IMO.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The SD ER PPV chamber match promo is bad azz!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

No ofense but why the hype for Samoan joe guy? he looks out of shape and i dont see him like a treat for reigns at all


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Prayer Police said:


> Lumbar Check is cool but it's no Suplex Backbreaker.


That's just crazy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, this match will be short & shitty. Haven't even done the entrances yet, or the obligatory commercial break during the match.

Great way to debut Joe.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, let's go already.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God bless WWE and their video packages.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally no idea what your point is actually supposed to be? You're talking nonsensical garbage. 

Not once did I say it's "_all_" about crowd pops, I simply pointed that out as one area that consistently shows Goldberg to be popular with the majority, and not once in that post, which is clearly tongue in cheek anyway, did I say that I was the majority (which was the entire point of my original post on this thread) in my feelings towards Daniel Bryan or Zack Ryder just because I personally thought they sucked.

The most important thing to take away from this is that you think Zack Ryder is/was one of "the most naturally mega over superstars of recent history". Now that shit is funny.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It looks like Stardust is on that WWE Champions phone game or at least he is in the ads.


He is, haven't pulled his card yet but I have gone against it in one of the modes.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> So, this match will be short & shitty. Haven't even done the entrances yet, or the obligatory commercial break during the match.
> 
> Great way to debut Joe.


Im fine with it since Joe vs Reigns is a money match that should be saved for a PPV.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Roman :vince gonna look :vince2 STROOONG!! :vince3 :vince3 :vince3


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

All new chamber how so guys?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Who will main event Wrestlemania?"

Implying that the SD title match will main event Mania :franklol:heston


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

HOLY SHIT Roman is coming out first


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> Better be something special in store for us considering how long it's been delayed.


I expect it to be a total bust, but the optimist in me really hopes that it works out, since I'm a big fan of Emma.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is there a reason Foley and Steph constantly book Charlotte in title defenses on Raw? No other champion has to defend their belt on Raw except her it seems like.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Why are they making a big deal out of The Elimination Chamber being once a year? Isn't every pay-per-view basically once a year?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally, main event time!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Barely a reaction at all. That's not good.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> So, this match will be short & shitty. Haven't even done the entrances yet, or the obligatory commercial break during the match.
> 
> Great way to debut Joe.


I kinda like it, they're slotting him as an attraction and then people are only gonna get a little taste. When they went to break it looked like they were going to go 20 minutes, that would've been a big mistake.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Nimbus said:


> No ofense but why the hype for Samoan joe guy? he looks out of shape and i dont see him like a treat for reigns at all


The biggest name out of TNA besides AJ Styles, and he's one of the best in-ring talents in history


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

"Big fight feel for the big dog"

Crowd was meh lmao........ :lmao


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

als i gotta say is somoa joe


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

joe getting booed for jumping Reigns from behind :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

YESSSSSSSS JOE! :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Start the fucking match already.

:fuck


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Samoan on Samoan violence!!!! :mark:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Samoa joe built like a beanbag


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Joe chants.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is that Tazz?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

this is a commercial break


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this guy the new yokozuna?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> "Who will main event Wrestlemania?"
> 
> Implying that the SD title match will main event Mania :franklol:heston


 SD should do a Saturday WM with NXT. 

That way we can still have some good wrestling. Raw can stick to making Roman look strong and part timers taking the big slots.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Brandough said:


> Samoa joe built like a beanbag


What does that make KO's build?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe getting that heat. Great heel so far.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Dude.

I am gonna really like watching Joe on the main roster.  This is kick ass.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> He is, haven't pulled his card yet but I have gone against it in one of the modes.


I guess these games take a few months to be made or something like that? I hope Cody/Stardust returns to the WWE at some point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And more Joe chants.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Tazz looks in good shape.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"He's taken out two members of The Shield!" Yes, and he's staying away from the third one cos he's on SDLive thank you very much :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Is this guy the new yokozuna?


 Yokozuna making Luger his bitch :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good heel work by Joe but damn commercial break already, they just wasted way too much time with that damn EC video package, leave that for SD.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

To all the Samoa Joe support posts tonight. Heck yeah!!!

+1


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I called the commercial break! extra points for me


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> "He's taken out two members of The Shield!" Yes, and he's staying away from the third one cos he's on SDLive thank you very much :lol


Joe vs Ambrose is a dream match for me, so hopefully he doesn't stay away forever.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Samoa Joe's wrestling shorts seem like they would be soft and comfortable to wear.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

TheMenace said:


> What does that make KO's build?


A water buffalo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Could it be? a bad ass serious heel who isn't named Brock Lesnar? I can only pray it lasts and he doesn't end up like Owens.


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

How a new Chamber? What will be different?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I could see Somoa Joe in a Michellin tire commercial..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Chamber match is going to suck, not enough good workers or stars to make it memorable.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RocksPie said:


> How a new Chamber? What will be different?


Lol it'll probably be all blue.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe is gonna be a great heel if he is getting booed against Roman. Thats not an easy thing to accomplish lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Samoa Joe's wrestling shorts seem like they would be soft and comfortable to wear.


Samoa Joe has a penchant for quality fabrics.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828813398288666624


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Already hate about Joe's physique.:sleep

Fat or not I'll bet Joe is better than most of your favorites.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Joe is going to be a heel like rollins and owens soon. give them 3 months they will fuck up.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ronzilla said:


> I could see Somoa Joe in a Michellin tire commercial..












See what you did there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's see, this will be; Roman wrestles hurt, Joe dominates most of the match, Roman makes his comeback, he is about to win and Strowman makes the DQ and between him and Joe destroy Reigns


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I guess these games take a few months to be made or something like that? I hope Cody/Stardust returns to the WWE at some point.


I hope so too, maybe he raises his stock after proving himself elsewhere.


----------



## RocksPie (Sep 2, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol it'll probably be all blue.


That's all, lame


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd popping for Reigns offense nice nice


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

man the boos are so annoying for real..how pointless


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I hate how Roman doesn't bump around for anybody. Joe outweighs him by 30 pounds, but he's flopping around for Roman.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

idkk how vince hasnt paired gallagher n sheamus up yet. i mean it be just like pairin up two random black dudes. 

fuckin losin it vinnie


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

If Reigns wins (he won't) clean tonight, the Joe push is already OVA!

Don't fugg with us tonight WWE!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Joe looks............strong?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Styles mention during Joe's first match on the main roster... 

MAKE THAT SHIT HAPPEN, WWE!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds like piped in chants?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Let's see, this will be; Roman wrestles hurt, Joe dominates most of the match, Roman makes his comeback, he is about to win and Strowman makes the DQ and between him and Joe destroy Reigns


Bascially.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd loving Joe.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Roman is immune to chest chops with his vest and all.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This match is great.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> I hate how Roman doesn't bump around for anybody. Joe outweighs him by 30 pounds, but he's flopping around for Roman.


He is doing quite a bit of bumping tonight


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Samoa Joe is a badass


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

If you watch Samoa Joe work and you can't get past the fact that he's got some flab, I don't know what to tell you. One of the most believable workers in WWE right now.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Crowd is into this match.

I am tripping out seeing Samoa Joe main event.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> Samoa Joe has a penchant for quality fabrics.


Now I may or may not be imagining him picking out his gear and being like "Only the highest quality of fabrics for my gear" "That doesn't reach The Samoa Joe Standard!" and he throws the bad fabric across the room lol! :laugh:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn Joe is dominating. That only means one thing...SUPER REIGNS


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Joe is so fucking good! :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe trying his best to be a hell but still getting cheered

Roman sucks chants :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Great match so far. Joe getting heat.

Roman chants happening


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

one!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WHY DO GUYS STAY CHOPPING REIGNS WHEN HE WEARS A PROTECTIVE VEST?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> I hope so too, maybe he raises his stock after proving himself elsewhere.


Cody getting a World Title or Universal Title run could be great! :smile2:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Samoa Joe is so well suited to being on the grand stage of WWE. I'm so happy for him.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I predict a Samoan named Joe will win this match.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

LET ROMAN USE SOME MOVES DAMMIT.
ive only seen kicks and punches lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> WHY DO GUYS STAY CHOPPING REIGNS WHEN HE WEARS A PROTECTIVE VEST?


I always laugh when he gets hit with a chair on the back, with all that padding. :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd is hot for this match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Two dudes who look like they're having a fight. That's wrestling, not that fucking ballet shit you see so much of these days.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They better exchange Samoan drops


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Joe looks big as fuck, even against Roman.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

someone is gassed


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DirectorsCut said:


> I predict a Samoan named Joe will win this match.


True.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

GUYS GUYS I think a Samoan will win tonight


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Samoa Joe's wrestling shorts seem like they would be soft and comfortable to wear.


Lmao reminds me of the little kid from Pokemon "I like shorts. They're comfy and easy to wear."


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

ooooowaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Two of the best in the entire world going at it.

:lmao go fuck yourself Cole.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

fuck is that tna dude doin on raw?


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Fuck Braun not now


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Joe's punches look real, they look believable. He looks like he is actually hitting his opponent.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Lok said:


> See what you did there.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wish that was clean.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll fuckin take it


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Argh.. Joe was beat fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hope they didn't change Joes finish.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Just give the dude a clean win on his first night, fucking hell.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

funk this guy man with a capital terry


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Wow. He won albeit not clean but a win's a win. Good for Joe.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yay Joe wins. Figured Braun would interfere. Not a fan of it but they have a story to tell. 

Next week Joe needs to have a match where he can look like a real killer.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:clap :clap good match good match. Great debut for Joe tonight. The guy is gonna be a made man on the main roster.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Samoa Joe beat the Joe the Samoan, y'all.*


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JOE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWE cannot book worth shit. This company is a joke.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess they didn't want him to win clean but at least he won the match I suppose.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Kill him, Braun.

On the other hand, fuck the idea that Joe needed help to overcome someone even a blind man can see he (Joe) is far better than.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Joe, Reigns and Strowman

This is a real main event division. :mark: :mark:

Fuck Kevin Owens.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pretty good match. Good finish too. Builds towards Strowman/Reigns.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't like that they made it like Joe was beat, but at least they actually gave him the fall instead of doing a DQ. They can say "JOE BEAT REIGNS HIS FIRST NIGHT" over and over now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wait lol Roman was pinned by that? Lol that wasn't even Joe's finisher, Roman has kicked out of a superkick into a COdebreaker before lol yet he's pinned by a standard urinage?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Joey wins against Roman his first night on Raw, just like The Demon did.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Loud "Thank you Strowman" chants.

Where are Roman's marks at now?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

i don't thank strowman ..


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

That match was very lethargic for me. I don't think those two could have a good long feud if all their matches were that lackluster.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you strowman chants are so cringeworthy


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Thank You Stroman" chants :bosque


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Noway WWE was going to have Joe hit he's finisher on Roman


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Braun should win at FL.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Lmao reminds me of the little kid from Pokemon "I like shorts. They're comfy and easy to wear."


Well he isn't wrong lol! :laugh:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lol at anyone who thought that Joe was going to beat Roman clean. It was blatantly obvious that Braun would cost him the match.

The important thing is that anybody who beats Roman Reigns in their first match is a made man.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Hundreds of pounds who the fuck is he trying to fool


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll take it... but goddamn it, why not book Joe over cleanly and then have Strowman pick at the bones to close the show...?! fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That pop for Roman getting beat down like a government mule :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ohhh shittt.:mark: :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you Roman chants :jericho2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Reigns is beating Braun clean at Fastlane, no doubt about it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun looking good. But he will be just a body at Fastlane.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

"Thank you Strowman"

Says a lot, actually.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you Strowman chants just made my evening.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roman dead.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Most of the Indy darlings are completely shit, but Joe is legit. He has believable offense, is intense as fuck, and can talk.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BBBRRRRRAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNN broke Roman. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Stephanie McMahon/Mick Foley/Samoa Joe/Roman Reigns opening segment

- Jeri-KO/Goldberg segment

- Chris Jericho vs Sami Zayn for the United States title

- Austin Aries/Neville/Cedric Alexander/Noam Dar/Jack Gallagher/Tony Nese/TJ Perkins segment

- Jeri-KO backstage segment

- Sasha Banks/Charlotte Flair backstage segment

- Samoa Joe's pre-match attack on Roman Reigns

- Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe + Braun Strowman's interference 

- Braun Strowman's post-match attack on Roman Reigns


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Pretty good ending.

I didn't like Joe looking like a lil bih, but whatev's, it's "Super Reigns" whatcha' gonna do?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Thank you Strowman!" chants yet again. :lol

I'm a Reigns fan, but BRRRAAAUUUNNN really needs the win at Fast Lane.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

Strowman Reigns


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

yay roman reigns is the new daniel bryan minus the crowd support


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Lok said:


> BBBRRRRRAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNN broke Roman. :lol


Like Bane broke Batman. :lol


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

I hope that Joe gets buried at some point. I've always found him boring.

As for Strowman vs. Reigns, I'm torn. I'm a Roman mark but I don't want Strowman to lose just yet.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :lol at anyone who thought that Joe was going to beat Roman clean. It was blatantly obvious that Braun would cost him the match.
> 
> The important thing is that anybody who beats Roman Reigns in their first match is a made man.


 Joe attacked him before the match and was still beat before Strowman showed up :lmao

I wish he was on SD, there isn't anyone on the roster who is as protected as Roman, Balor or Rollins.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

:fuck I love Strowman!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Roman actually took quite a beating tonight. Beat down by Joe, physical match with Joe, then got Brauned. They really do want us to feel bad for him.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman is gonna destroy Braun, destroy Taker (turning heel in the process), then destroy Brock.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YEESSSSSS! THE ANGER GODS ARE PLEASED! 

lol. decent raw that wasn't too hard to stay awake for. night.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll actually be cheering Roman over Braun at FL. Braun is so boring. He's the typical one truck monster like a Bundy was.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you Strowman chants lol

That uranagi is his new finisher, I didn't like it, but at least he won


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

i think they wasted samoa joe here,


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

of course joe couldn't be allowed to beat roman clean

of course

there's nothing like being called "the Destroyer" when your first match you get romaned until roman gets strowmaned


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Reigns is beating Braun clean at Fastlane, no doubt about it.


Yep. Pretty much.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

this is bad for business


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

southrnbygrace said:


> That match was very lethargic for me. I don't think those two could have a good long feud if all their matches were that lackluster.


It was a fine big man match. The WWE style of flips and finishers has your brain twisted.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

They're gonna feed Strowman to Roman to set up Roman vs Taker?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Joe attacked him before the match and was still beat before Strowman showed up :lmao
> 
> I wish he was on SD, there isn't anyone on the roster who is as protected as Roman, Balor or Rollins.


You know how they book heels. 

Joe is made. He's associated with Triple H and he pinned the top guy in his first match, he'll hold the world title before the year is out. Yeah, he looked a little weak, big deal. I don't like it, but this is the way you're supposed to book your top babyface. They may have the wrong guy, but they definitely have the right booking principle. You don't pin your top guy clean on tv, especially in the first ever meeting between two guys. In the case of Balor, Balor is a babyface and Roman came off a suspension, so that's a different circumstance.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Joe will beat up Roman. Roman will comeback with superman punch & spear & have Joe beat. Braun will interrupt & Joe will take advantage and pin Roman. People on here will complain that Roman had Joe beat.


Minus the spear & I'm pretty spot on.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

At least we now know that they won't stop with Roman, he's Cena now forever.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes he didn't beat him clean. He is not going to cause Joe is the heel. Heels don't win clean in 2017. He is not on Smackdown please get over that, no Joe was not wasted. Perfect debut for him. The guy is gonna be a made man.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, at least nobody can moan about SUPER SHIELD considering Seth is injured, Roman got his ass kicked just then and Dean also got his ass handed to him on SDLive last week lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good match between Reigns and Joe. Hope to see another encounter in the future that is longer and has all the no DQ goodies.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

Every Monday night IWC fans crying and complaining about Reigns, no wonder why Vince is Vince and he's just shitting on yallz lol


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I loved the Reigns vs Joe match, like watching two real monsters wanting to kill each other, this is what Raw
needs, beliavable and badass guys.

The Strowman beatdown was fantastic too.

There is nothing to complain about this finish, great stuff.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> That was a good match between Reigns and Joe. Hope to see another encounter in the future that is longer and has all the no DQ goodies.


Fingers crossed. Joe vs Reigns is a huge ppv money match.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Leave it to WWE to celebrate Black history month 3 times in a year.

No one gives a hoot.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Zigberg said:


> The most important thing to take away from this is that you think Zack Ryder is/was one of "the most naturally mega over superstars of recent history". Now that shit is funny.



How exactly is it funny?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q64OR5n99MI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR3wzkyQOZE <-- An episode of fucking SUPERSTARS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hCv7jwwdQU getting chants during a ROCK promo that had nothing to do with him

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F03V4QhVYHs (go to the network and find when he broski booted Wyatt)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUP_VTCmpW4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJWn6IZtZAg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IVTmAH2fw4 shit quality but you can still hear the enormous crowd backing, and this was 4 years after being buried off the face of the earth.

He didn't get an undefeated streak, he didn't headline 2 wrestlemanias in a row, this is a guy whose push culminated in a U.S title reign and being promptly buried after and a 1 Day IC Title reign. FUCK YES this dude is one of the most naturally over people of recent history, any claims otherwise would just be your personal dislike of him clouding your view of facts.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, at least nobody can moan about SUPER SHIELD considering Seth is injured, Roman got his ass kicked just then and Dean also got his ass handed to him on SDLive last week lol.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828793158498594816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828818435366805507

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/826626063639797760


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Rated R™ said:


> Leave it to WWE to celebrate Black history month 3 times in a year.
> 
> No one gives a hoot.


Log out forever...:booklel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

flamesofdarknezz said:


> Every Monday night IWC fans crying and complaining about Reigns, no wonder why Vince is Vince and he's just shitting on yallz lol


Not just the IWC. The fans in attendance practically every week, too. And we laugh every Tuesday when the ratings come out due to WWE's ineptitude, not blaming any talent.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Honestly, that Joe/Reigns match had a big fight feel to it, it was awesome.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Is there anyone for Joe to fight at Fast Lane? Cesaro maybe?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar vs Big Show was the dark match.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Great RAW, sucks that Roman got beat down though


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

peowulf said:


> Is there anyone for Joe to fight at Fast Lane? Cesaro maybe?


That could work and be a sweet matchup.


----------



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Goldberg is a horrible wrestler and poor on mic.Don't know why people cheer for him.He's like 50 year old Reigns


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

I feel sorry that Owens has to drop his title reign to a 50 year old Goldberg, I really do. Its a spit in the face to him after all the hard work he's put into the title reign. Even though he barely did shit with it, he should be given the credit of going to WM as champion. And I don't know if I was just looking too hard or just seeing things but you could see he's just frustrated with the thought of having to drop the title to Goldberg.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Tonights highs:
-Austin Aries is the shadow champion of the cruiserweight division
-Goldberg is the next champion
-Jericho looked like he took the GOAT shit in his pants when Goldberg's music hit
-Strowman squashing Reigns
-Joe wrestling on Raw (still should have debuted in front of core fans at Royal Rumble)
-Two Samoan former world champions headlining Raw

With Goldberg, Jericho, Aries, Joe, Enzo, Cass, Strowman, and New Day; the Raw roster is stacked to the point of being crowded. Smackdown needs Enzo and Cass.

Everyone should know that Reigns v Joe will happen again.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't understand how these MEGA DRAWS (as some of you like to put it fpalm) like Lesnar and Goldberg, even *need* the title to make their match "bigger" if they are already the two biggest most protected shit in the company. 

It didn't make sense when Cena/Rock was for the title, it won't make sense when Goldberg/Lesnar is for the title. Instead of having *two* big matches 1 between the old part time shit has beens, and one betweem two full time wrestlers fighting for the WWE title, we get the full timers in an irrelevant mid card match, and the part timers getting the title match and all the spotlight.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't understand why they don't have matches BETWEEN divisions. Why is it so hard for New Day to go and fight one of the cruiserweight teams? Why can't Cesaro / Sheamus fight someone other than The Club? I'm sick of the 10000x rematches between the teams for the titles. Its not THAT hard to make the show feel refreshing, geez.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Hell yeah, stoked for Tozawa. Cool that he's debuting on Raw rather than 205Live.


He was on 205 live last week against Bayley's fiance. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE would be fucking ludicrous to have Strowman lose at Fast Lane. 

Just have it end in a DQ or double count out or something and just highlight the fact that Strowman doesn't care about winning, he just wants to destroy.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was okay. The highlights were definitely Samoa Joe, Stroman's booking, Jeri-KO and their segment with Goldberg and the debut of Akira Tozawa. I am not digging the Women's stuff because it's been all about the heels and Sasha's screen time has been limited. Seeing Jericho go face to face with Goldberg made me wished they can wrestle each other again. Goldberg was not bad in his promo and did not botch anything this time. Stroman was back to squashing jobbers again but him coming out to destroy Roman Reigns in the main event was much needed. Of course this meant Roman didn't lose clean but that's the booking of the WWE.

Wonder if that tag team Title match result means its not the end for Sheamus and Cesaro since it ended in DQ. I guess Enzo and Cass are done with Rusev and Mahal. That Cruiserweight segment was crazy and the match wasn't bad either. I thought Jack Gallagher is a heel though. No clue. Lastly, the New Day are getting stale and need a feud.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Owens is so fucked.

The Joe v Roman match was awesome too. The finish made sense. Lol at Joe pinning a guy clean who is a few PPVs away from taking on THE UNDERTAKER at Mania. Yeah, that will make anyone believe he could beat The Undertaker.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Sami Zayn lost to Chris Jeric-old in fucking 2017.... :maury :maury

Chris Jericho is the champion in 2017...... :HA :HA


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Lesnar vs Big Show was the dark match.


:lol

Again? He F5'd him last week, then they had a house show match a couple of days ago. They're still joined at the bloody hip in 2017.

So how was Goldberg's promo? Because I see there's a new 'Let's shit on him' thread already. Edit; Oh he was fine.

Still, they didn't give him much motivation to accept Lesnar's challenge though.


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Erik. said:


> WWE would be fucking ludicrous to have Strowman lose at Fast Lane.
> 
> Just have it end in a DQ or double count out or something and just highlight the fact that Strowman doesn't care about winning, he just wants to destroy.


If I were a betting man, there will be a whole lot of shenanigans possibly with Taker costing Reigns the match. Strowman wont be losing yet and he'll go on to dominate the entire Andre the Giant Battle Royal (almost single handedly eliminating everyone)


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Sami Zayn lost to Chris Jeric-old in fucking 2017.... :maury :maury
> 
> Chris Jericho is the champion in 2017...... :HA :HA



If it was Kane, who is older then Jericho and less impressive in the ring and on the mic, you wouldn't have a problem though would you lol. Jericho is one of the most entertaining parts of RAW so he deserves to be a champion, don't be salty because Kane is barely on Smackdown these days and wasn't even IN the rumble which JERIGOD was the longest participant in.





Anyways moving on, only watched Highlights but seemed like a good RAW. I wonder if Goldberg is winning the title or will Lesnar cost him? Also I wonder who Joe is facing at Fast Lane, I say they give him Mark Henry or Big Cass in squash match, have him choke one of the face big guys out and win his first PPV match on the main roster in dominating fashion.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I read the results and was really disappointed initially that they had Strowman against the jobber again, but I mean besides attacking people for the sake of it, they haven't really got much for him since the Zayn feud ended and Reigns feud is temporary. 

But reading the end, it sounds like Strowman gave an awesome beat down and I can't wait to watch it when I'm home from work. Also nice to see Joe win, regardless of clean or not, a win is good for him and interested to see what direction they go in now Rollins is likely to be out and Reigns is going to be involved with Taker. I think Balor seems rather likely.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

WWE has done good job with Roman recently. His involvement in the Rumble guaranteed a positive reaction for Orton's win and now Braun will be cheered by the major part of adult male audience at least for a couple of weeks and after he's done with Roman it's up to WWE if they can continue good reactions for Braun. In all this they're also setting up an angle with Reigns and Taker having Reigns coming out saying things like 'this is my yard now' so they are doing good job.

One thing that worries me is the possibility of fans turning on Goldberg.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-Joe needing a distraction AND sneak attack before the match in order to win, not off to a good start there Raw. He needs to DOMINATE, pure and simple. Especially not in his first freaking match on Raw, you just couldn't leave a good thing alone could you? He won just like any other Raw heel, it might as well have been Jericho, or Owens, or Rusev out there.

-Someone get Nia Jax off my screen, she's just awful, and boring to boot. 

-That Charlotte/Sasha segment sucked. It made the latter look so pathetic.

-So why does Bayley get another title shot? She got her shot, and lost clean at RR (and this is why having her lose clean was such a stupid idea). And she lost to Nia tonight. WWE couldn't even be bothered to come up with a logical reason for it I see.
-Sami better get another US Title shot.

-If Goldberg squashes KO at Fastlane, stick a fork in whatever credibility the latter has left (which is not much at this point).


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Samoa Joe...yeah, he ain't what he used to be. A decade ago, Joe was awesome. Now, it looks like he's moving at half speed and nothing he does looks as crisp or as good as it used to. It kind of reminds me of RVD's last run with the WWE. Yeah, he can still do all his stuff, but he's moving a lot slower while doing it so it doesn't look as impressive. 

AJ Styles slowed down and had to drop some moves from his arsenal, but he evolved, developed, and changed to where people don't even seem to notice. Joe is still trying to be 2004-2006 Joe and he's having trouble living up to that.


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

Asuka842 said:


> -If Goldberg squashes KO at Fastlane, stick a fork in whatever credibility the latter has left (which is not much at this point).


I think all credibility was lost when Goldberg asked him and Jericho to grow a pair and fight him two-on-one and they refused like little girls.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Reigns in 2017: be the first one to beat Braun, retire Taker, beat Brock


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> -J*oe needing a distraction AND sneak attack before the match in order to win, not off to a good start there Raw. He needs to DOMINATE, pure and simple. *Especially not in his first freaking match on Raw, you just couldn't leave a good thing alone could you? He won just like any other Raw heel, it might as well have been Jericho, or Owens, or Rusev out there.
> 
> -Someone get Nia Jax off my screen, she's just awful, and boring to boot.
> 
> ...


Dominating Roman fucking Reigns? Are you people stupid or trolling? :lol

You should be happy that he beat the most important top guy in the company in his debut, clear or not.


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

Yeah... I actually liked what they did with Joe. As said above, he's not going to go out there and dominate Roman Reigns. It just doesn't make sense when you look at a guy like Reigns. But they did do well by Joe, and gave him the upper hand in a lot of it. 

I'm a fan of Joe, he's good on the mic and needed considering he's one of the few heels that has a swagger where he's going to beat you up,and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

It was a decent show tonight but according to Cole them steel steps weigh 100s of pounds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God Movement said:


> Owens is so fucked.
> 
> The Joe v Roman match was awesome too. The finish made sense. Lol at Joe pinning a guy clean who is a few PPVs away from taking on THE UNDERTAKER at Mania. Yeah, that will make anyone believe he could beat The Undertaker.


Joe is alot younger than Taker. Maybe more emphasis should be put on him and his booking rather than an old man who is clearly past it. But this is WWE, so logic doesn't apply and Joe gets undercut.

At least Rollins made him look great last week with that selling of the beatdown. Really bumped his ass off as only he can.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Joe's booking was perfect last night


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Joe is alot younger than Taker. Maybe more emphasis should be put on him and his booking rather than an old man who is clearly past it. But this is WWE, so logic doesn't apply and Joe gets undercut.
> 
> At least Rollins made him look great last week with that selling of the beatdown. Really bumped his ass off as only he can.


I agree with you from _that_ perspective. Taker shouldn't even be relevant anymore, but because he is, the pieces fall where they may.

Agreed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking at it, there was no reason to expect Joe to look amazing two weeks in a row. If you get booked to look like a million bucks one week, it's almost a given he wasn't going to be booked quite as well the very next week.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just watched it.

Once again, Strowman the most entertaining apart. :mark:


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Dominating Roman fucking Reigns? Are you people stupid or trolling? :lol
> 
> You should be happy that he beat the most important top guy in the company in his debut, clear or not.


That just means he beats Joe on the PPV, and another brilliant debutant loses his first PPV match and feud, like Styles last year.

But don't worry, true class always wins, which is why AJ still went where he is now, and which is why Joe will still be more important in 2017 than Boreman Pains.
The day Roman Reigns will be over is the day WWE does a video tribute on his passing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> That just means he beats Joe on the PPV


Reigns is not facing Joe at Fastlane or Mania, he is facing Braun and Taker respectively.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Doesn't matter. Joe ain't winning that feud. Reigns will get his win back.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That video package was hype :mark:


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

can they use Goldberg's WWE theme instead of WCW's ?? getting tired of it


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> That video package was hype :mark:


It was. Now that the match is set to go forward, I can actually enjoy it without that bittersweet feeling. I bet the one for Mania will be awesome too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Goldberg was great in his promo this week.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> That just means he beats Joe on the PPV, and another brilliant debutant loses his first PPV match and feud, like Styles last year.
> 
> But don't worry, true class always wins, which is why AJ still went where he is now, and which is why Joe will still be more important in 2017 than Boreman Pains.
> The day Roman Reigns will be over is the day WWE does a video tribute on his passing.


Reigns will go against Strowman on fastlane, not Joe... So Joe, one of the biggest HHH favorites right now is not losing clean to Reigns or anybody anytime soon.

And on your last paragraph, Reigns will be always bigger star than Aj Styles and will always be more important to the company that your indy favorites, so get over it sad motherfucker.. "Boreman pain" lol, are you fucking 5?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> No ofense but why the hype for Samoan joe guy? he looks out of shape and i dont see him like a treat for reigns at all


Ring shape is all that matters, go watch America's Next Top Model if abs are all that matters to you. KO is in amazing ring shape and so is Joe, get over your ignorant views of heavy set people.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Anyone else find it funny many were all like "OOH MAYBE GOLDBERG WILL GET SCREWED BY LESNAR AT THE PPV & HE'LL BE PISSED & COME FOR HIM TO SET UP THEIR MANIA MATCH"

& it just turned into Goldberg comes out, sure I'll accept your challenge.. 

So he was also like "Maybe I have one last title run in me" *enters the rumble* *gets eliminated* *gets title shot anyway*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> That just means he beats Joe on the PPV, and another brilliant debutant loses his first PPV match and feud, like Styles last year.
> 
> But don't worry, true class always wins, which is why AJ still went where he is now, and which is why Joe will still be more important in 2017 than Boreman Pains.
> The day Roman Reigns will be over is the day WWE does a video tribute on his passing.


Hey "Botchamania" looks like you botched here also so you're living up to your name, as Reigns aint facing Joe at any PPV pal.

"Boreman Pains" is also more important at this very second than Joe will ever be in his entire WWE career..this isn't even a feud it's just something to pass time & blend Joe into RAW.. Reigns' focus is Strowman, then Taker


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lok said:


> Ronzilla said:
> 
> 
> > I could see Somoa Joe in a Michellin tire commercial..
> ...


Don't understand why it matters, he can put on good matches. I mean they're guys, why do you care about their physique so much. Does everyone have to look like Orton?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Reigns will go against Strowman on fastlane, not Joe... So Joe, one of the biggest HHH favorites right now is not losing clean to Reigns or anybody anytime soon.
> 
> And on your last paragraph, Reigns will be always bigger star than Aj Styles and will always be more important to the company that your indy favorites, so get over it sad motherfucker.. "Boreman pain" lol, are you fucking 5?


It's his gimmick to hate Reigns and everything WWE does. It's funny how he tries to sound like he knows his shit but really couldn't be any further from the truth. Just have to put him in the ignore list.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Arguing over which individual is more important than the other in the WWE :bosque

Unless its John Cena, nobody is more important than anyone else in the grand scheme. Roman Reigns, AJ Styles, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Randy Orton, etc etc etc could leave the company tomorrow and business would go on the exact same. Its what Vince actually wants the case to be. Reigns is who they are choosing to push as the "top guy" right now, but he could leave tomorrow like I said and they would just slide someone new into that place and things would go on...


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The RainMaker said:


> It was a fine big man match. The WWE style of flips and finishers has your brain twisted.


Oh trust me, I hate all the gymnastic crap they do nowadays. I'm an old school person and one reason Roman is my guy is because he's a big guy brawler. I just didn't think this particular match had much going for it. They even looked like they were moving in slow motion in many parts of the match. 

Or maybe that was my Ambien kicking in. :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I am baffled that they waited until the dark segment to bring Lesnar out.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Show started out real well. Joe was awesome in that opening segment. Made himself look like an instant star with that credibility and intensity to his promo. But then Reigns came out. It seems to be a nightmarish pattern where you're sitting there enjoying something and then that fucking music starts to ruin it. Yay. Booking him against Reigns right out of the blocks was dumb since there was no way he was going over clean, therefore it wasn't the best debut for him to have. Stupid call. 

I'm rather enjoying the womens division stuff right now. I think I'd like some sort of multi woman match at Mania. It's better than leaving any of them off the card. And Charlotts's character is overall just great fun to watch right now. I dig it. 

KO/Jericho have lost their appeal for me at this point. The List stuff is still funny but I don't really give a shit about them feuding or whatever. Same for Goldberg. So yeah, the show took a substantial hit and didn't really recover for me. 

I'm curious to see what they do with Joe for Fastlane since both Rollins and Reigns aren't available. Seems silly to leave him with nothing but whatever it is, he needs to win or destroy somebody. No point in having a DESTROYER who doesn't destroy.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

I liked raw tonight or should I say this morning. Samoa Joe's introduction was cool, I liked what he had to say to Mick Foley and he carried himself like an absolute Don throughout the opening segment. I think first time viewers of Joe that night could defiantly see by the way he carries himself, that he is someone to take seriously. 

It was also cool to see him and Reigns in there together, That is a money match up , so I am surprised they did it so quickly, but I wont complain it was a cool main event for raw.

The cruiser weights need work, Neville carries himself very well , it is like watching a different person now he has turned heel and bit by bit is starting to win the audience over with his aggressive heel persona.

But there is still something off about the presentation of this division.

Goldberg/Owens was something I never thought I would see at any point in my wrestling fandom and the curiosity factor about how this match will end is making me feel like I cannot miss the fastlane main event.

I know some people love the idea of Goldberg winning and others not so much. Does it hurt the credibility of the current generation if a guy from the previous era comes in and beats the current top guy?


----------



## Dour Marial (Dec 12, 2016)

Samoa Joe sucks dick


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

BuffbeenStuffed said:


> Does it hurt the credibility of the current generation if a guy from the previous era comes in and beats the current top guy?


I think it does.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

But Goldberg doesn't beat Reigns.


----------

